# 50cc Saw and Chain Shootout



## rms61moparman (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like this Saturday is the day.

As of right now, it looks like the 260, 346, and 5100 will be competing in a head to head "round robin" style competition using 3/8ths and .325 chain to give a baseline for some questions that have long begged to be answered.

These saws will be stock, or VERY close, running new factory chain.

Thanks to Fatguy for graciously hosting this debacle......er, I mean competition, and Erick for agreeing to participate with his KILLER 260 PRO Stihl, Andyshine77 for donating the wood and bringing one FINE 346 Husky, and Brad for doing times and vids, and making sure we have everything we need to do this.


Details to follow 



Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a fun time! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Shagbark (Aug 5, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting the results. I would enter my bone stock MS270 but I'd hate to smoke all those high priced saws an embarass you all.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

lol

i didnt hear mention anything on the 361 i think it can compete in the 50cc class i think it might do well?

it does sound very cool. id love to watch and maybe play to, ill be awaiting the very cool vid and looking forward to 3/8 325 results


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 6, 2009)

Evan said:


> lol
> 
> i didnt hear mention anything on the 361 i think it can compete in the 50cc class i think it might do well?
> 
> it does sound very cool. id love to watch and maybe play to, ill be awaiting the very cool vid and looking forward to 3/8 325 results



In that case I think the Husky guys would want 357/359 (60cc) in there too.


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

but the huskies would be more competive running in the 70cc class:greenchainsaw:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One thing we don't see enough of.
Shootouts.
Plenty of vids please fella's.


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

yes lots of vids. .


im just jokin about the 60cc saws


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 400 blueberry bucks burning holes in my wallet and ya go and do this.

I'm down to another 346 or a Dolly 5100 to have something different, and almost made up my mind.

Now this.

I hate you guys. Ya know that right.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I have 400 blueberry bucks burning holes in my wallet and ya go and do this.
> 
> I'm down to another 346 or a Dolly 5100 to have something different, and almost made up my mind.
> 
> ...



Now what is that last line in your sig?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 6, 2009)

another thing which im sure has already been thought of, but wouldnt it be cool if while doing the .325 vs 3/8 test to also compare the time differences (example, make said timed cut with 260 with 325 then make timed cut with 260 with 3/8. and see which saw actually has the biggest variations) im very excited for the results on this. i truley wish i could enter my 026 ^_^


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dinger just get one of each and have your own shootout...your sig could stand a few more saws.


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 6, 2009)

*Strato saw*

It would also be interesting if someone happened to have a strato saw there to compare, say a homeowner Husky 450. If these strato saws really do have a different powerband that creates some extra torque (X-Torq - reality or hype?), then the shoot out would quantify any difference real quick.


----------



## tdi-rick (Aug 6, 2009)

Terry, IMO if you look at where the Strato saws fatten up the powerband you should never be cutting at that low a speed anyway, even with the timber we cut here.


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 6, 2009)

*Torque vs horsepower*

Rick, you may be right, but if the stato saw will put out more torque (albeit at a lower RPM), that may make it comparable to another saw that puts out less torque, but at a higher RPM (however putting out more horsepower)

Of course, horsepower is a measurement of doing work. So prima facie the higher horsepower saw should perform more work. However, I've wondered about the torque issue in the cut and whether or not there is a significant difference in speed of the cut. The difference may be more evident with the 3/8" chain. 

If there is a significant difference between a conventional design and the newer strato design (5%, 10%,?), then the shootout could quantify that difference.


----------



## Cliff R (Aug 6, 2009)

It's been a while but I did a 50cc "shootout" here between my Husqvarna 55, Echo CS-510 and Shindiawa 488. To my surprise, the 55 and CS-510 were dead even. I don't remember the exact numbers, but the 488 got bested out by a small margin.

I did the testing in a nice straight Cherry log, timed 5 cuts for each saw and repeated the testing twice. It would have been great to have some help and video the testing as well. 

Looking forward to seeing the results of these three saws. The 346 gets my vote, but I have a hunch the 5100 will take the prize......Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Terry, IMO if you look at where the Strato saws fatten up the powerband you should never be cutting at that low a speed anyway, even with the timber we cut here.




That is what I think as well - low end grunt is highly overrated!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 6, 2009)

A "battle of the saws" like this isn't very conclusive unless you have a few models of each saw. Otherwise, you are just comparing one _example_ of each model out of thousands. You can't say that "the 346 beats the 260." You can only say "that particular 346 beat that particular 260". Which saw is fully broken in? Which guy leaned his out a little bit too much? Which guy cheats a little bit? There's always more variables to skew the results. 

You can end up with the same result if you were to run 5 of the same model. Most would be close, but one would likely beat the others somewhat consistantly. Anyone who has run multiple examples of the same model saw knows what I mean. 

I'm only putting this out there, because while this shootout will be lot's of fun, no one should get all worked up about who wins and who loses. (I'd bet that most of the numbers will be pretty close anyway.) Either way, you guys are gonna have a blast.


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

the 3/8 325 will be the biggest thing we get from this shootout


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good point Spike.

Throwing a stratto in the mix couldn't do any harm.


----------



## Cliff R (Aug 6, 2009)

"That is what I think as well - low end grunt is highly overrated!"

+1

I still remember when the Husqvarna and Stihl upright P/C models started showing up around here in the mid to late 1970's. The Mac's, Homelite's and other "grunt" saws immediately found their way to the top of the endangered species list.

My brother showed up around 1980 with a new PM800 or 850, can't remember exactly which one. I know it had a compression release, rear spark plug, loud, and SLOW. While he was trying to "grunt" thru some big Oak, my Husqvarna was making almost three cuts to one with it's strong top end power.

We pissed with that saw all day, trying every possible carburetor setting to get it to "rpm". He ended up trading it off for a Husqvarna, he now ownes about a dozen Husqvarna's from the 2100 down to a nice 161.

Anyhow, I've got 2 strato-charged saws in my line-up, pretty impressive to say the least. Both are 40cc, and they have plenty of rpm's, and a broad power curve. Even though they pull quite well down low, they are still happier in the upper rpm range. I'd love to see an entry around 50cc for comparison, but don't think any of those models currently available are going to run with the current contenders.....Cliff


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't forget to weigh them in!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2009)

With a torquier saw you should be able to run a slightly more aggressive cutter/ raker.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

spike60 said:


> A "battle of the saws" like this isn't very conclusive unless you have a few models of each saw. Otherwise, you are just comparing one _example_ of each model out of thousands. You can't say that "the 346 beats the 260." You can only say "that particular 346 beat that particular 260". Which saw is fully broken in? Which guy leaned his out a little bit too much? Which guy cheats a little bit? There's always more variables to skew the results.
> 
> You can end up with the same result if you were to run 5 of the same model. Most would be close, but one would likely beat the others somewhat consistantly. Anyone who has run multiple examples of the same model saw knows what I mean.
> 
> I'm only putting this out there, because while this shootout will be lot's of fun, no one should get all worked up about who wins and who loses. (I'd bet that most of the numbers will be pretty close anyway.) Either way, you guys are gonna have a blast.




I can assure you every effort will be made to be fair and unbiased. This isn't a science experiment or R&D for NASA, just real saws, real wood, and really fun.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 6, 2009)

*346,260 vs 5100*

1. Use the same bar and chain for all three powerheads.

2. Use one mixture of premix for all three powerheads.

3. have three different people run all three saws.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> 1. Use the same bar and chain for all three powerheads.
> 
> 2. Use one mixture of premix for all three powerheads.
> 
> 3. have three different people run all three saws.



4. Have 2 people independently timing


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Don't forget to weigh them in!:greenchainsaw:



I can bring a digital postal scale that's good to 75 lbs.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

Evan said:


> lol
> 
> i didnt hear mention anything on the 361 i think it can compete in the 50cc class i think it might do well?





Mad Professor said:


> In that case I think the Husky guys would want 357/359 (60cc) in there too.



I can bring a new, un-broken-in 357XP to compare to Niks well broken in 361 if the guys choose to branch out and test some 60cc saws. Niks been wanting to run this saw anyway.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be curious to see if you come up with the same results I did, Comparing .325 to 3/8's on 50cc class.

Either way it looks to be a fun day for ya'll. Enjoy!!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I can bring a new, un-broken-in 357XP to compare to Niks well broken in 361 if the guys choose to branch out and test some 60cc saws. Niks been wanting to run this saw anyway.



Bring it!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Bring it!!!!!



I knew you'd say that I haven't even run that saw myself.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 6, 2009)

Be good to see the results of this since I have two of the same dogs in this fight, 026 & 5100.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

Want to through a nice 028 Super in the mix? That's another favorite of many, even if dated. I've never cut with this saw either.

I don't have a pic of it by itself.


----------



## MCW (Aug 6, 2009)

Although not necessarily a statistically sound test, I ran 3/8" and .325" new Carlton Semi Chisel a while ago against one another in Silky Oak on my 5100-S...
3/8" was faster...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh1Lwdi_E6M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LYEVBE3UoU
I still have the near new .325" bar and chain hanging on the wall. Never to foul my Dolmar again...


----------



## computeruser (Aug 6, 2009)

spike60 said:


> A "battle of the saws" like this isn't very conclusive unless you have a few models of each saw. Otherwise, you are just comparing one _example_ of each model out of thousands. You can't say that "the 346 beats the 260." You can only say "that particular 346 beat that particular 260". Which saw is fully broken in? Which guy leaned his out a little bit too much? Which guy cheats a little bit? There's always more variables to skew the results.
> 
> You can end up with the same result if you were to run 5 of the same model. Most would be close, but one would likely beat the others somewhat consistantly. Anyone who has run multiple examples of the same model saw knows what I mean.
> 
> I'm only putting this out there, because while this shootout will be lot's of fun, no one should get all worked up about who wins and who loses. (I'd bet that most of the numbers will be pretty close anyway.) Either way, you guys are gonna have a blast.




Well said.

I'm particularly interested to see the outcome of the .325" versus 3/8" aspect of the comparison.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Want to through a nice 028 Super in the mix? That's another favorite of many, even if dated. I've never cut with this saw either.
> 
> I don't have a pic of it by itself.


How about a 262xp to tie up the loose ends?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> How about a 262xp to tie up the loose ends?:hmm3grin2orange:



That would be good to compare to the 357 and 361. I don't know if anyone coming has one though.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

I put a timer on Lisa's shopping list for when she goes to the store this afternoon. Andy, which one do you have and where did you get it? I've been wanting to pick one up.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

I put a timer on Lisa's shopping list for when she goes to the store this afternoon. Andy, which one do you have and where did you get it? I've been wanting to pick one up.

I've got the battery in the camcorder charging. I'll bring a tripod for it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

I might be bringing a OE 346XP as well. This is the one I put a Meteor piston in not long ago and sold to a friend. The saw is stock other than the piston.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That would be good to compare to the 357 and 361. I don't know if anyone coming has one though.



It should be a blast, I only wish it were closer.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

The BIL Build 026 may not be ready in time. I just got word that there was some miscommunication with the supplier and the P&C isn't going out until this morning. If it's only coming from KY, it still may be here in time though.


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 6, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> Anyhow, I've got 2 strato-charged saws in my line-up, pretty impressive to say the least. Both are 40cc, and they have plenty of rpm's, and a broad power curve. Even though they pull quite well down low, they are still happier in the upper rpm range. I'd love to see an entry around 50cc for comparison, but don't think any of those models currently available are going to run with the current contenders.....Cliff




Low end grunt is overrated, but upper mid range grunt is very helpful for some kinds of cutting, esp with long bars.

On the subject of stratos, I now have a redmax gz4000 (40cc) which I am very impressed with stock. It's a little wood eater with pretty eager midrange and upper range. It blows away my 339ne for now, although the 339 is at the dealer right now (warranty as it's only a couple months old) getting a new carb in the hope it will run smoother and stronger both.

If they can get the weight down a little more on the stratos, I think they will eventually be the way to go for those of us that chose to run stock saws.

In the upcoming gtg, I predict stock the 5100 will come out on top, and modded the 346NE will prevail.

.325 will be a little faster than round ground 3/8, although fresh square 3/8 would be faster yet (I've compared for myself in the past). In fact I've gone to 3/8 square on my ms220 (which runs a 20 inch bar) as it was faster in green wood than .325.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there any way to have a .325 narrow kerf in this mix? I'm running this on a couple of saws and would like to see how it compares.


----------



## Kansas (Aug 6, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> another thing which im sure has already been thought of, but wouldnt it be cool if while doing the .325 vs 3/8 test to also compare the time differences (example, make said timed cut with 260 with 325 then make timed cut with 260 with 3/8. and see which saw actually has the biggest variations) im very excited for the results on this. i truley wish i could enter my 026 ^_^



LMAO! Brilliant post there big guy.

Kansas


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Is there any way to have a .325 narrow kerf in this mix? I'm running this on a couple of saws and would like to see how it compares.



No one makes a NK chisel chain. It can't stack up against a .325 chisel chain. Been there tried that.

BTW, I just got off the phone with my friend that has the OE 346XP. It's a go.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 6, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> Low end grunt is overrated, but upper mid range grunt is very helpful for some kinds of cutting, esp with long bars.
> 
> On the subject of stratos, I now have a redmax gz4000 (40cc) which I am very impressed with stock. It's a little wood eater with pretty eager midrange and upper range. It blows away my 339ne for now, although the 339 is at the dealer right now (warranty as it's only a couple months old) getting a new carb in the hope it will run smoother and stronger both.
> 
> ...



Brads 260 modded should come out close too the top if not the top....


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

how many saws are you bringing Brad?
We have Andy's 346xp, Mike's 5100 and hopefully 026, Erick's 260, my 026 and 361.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> how many saws are you bringing Brad?
> We have Andy's 346xp, Mike's 5100 and hopefully 026, Erick's 260, my 026 and 361.



Hey why don't you just call this thing a last minute GTG, I think a stock 460 and stock 7900 comparo would be the dog's bullocks also


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd kinda like to see a 441 and a 372 in there as well, but we may be getting ahead of ourselves. Remember, I live in a cul-de-sac. My neighbors just adore my chainsaw hobby....


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Remember, I live in a cul-de-sac. My neighbors just adore my chainsaw hobby....



LOL,, oh I bet they do!!!! Well you better contact them and tell them it is a chainsaw block party, run what ya bring and drink what ya bring


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Frank!! it's not the Saturday afternoon stuff they mind so much. It's more the 10:00 pm, me in my underwear, standing on my back deck, revving a chainsaw and laughing like a maniac because I finally got it running on a Tuesday sort of thing that pisses 'em off. Or the 6:30am Sunday morning, I just got a new toy and I *gotta *hear it run.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

You could always move it up to my place if you want. I've got 1 acre here and a log stand. Just no good wood for testing. Through Andy's Poplar logs in the back of your truck.

Unless you want something else, I'll just be bringing my 028 Super, 357XP, and that OE 346XP of my friends.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2009)

I bet the 028 super will surprise ya, if its running good.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You could always move it up to my place if you want. I've got 1 acre here and a log stand. Just no good wood for testing. Through Andy's Poplar logs in the back of your truck.
> 
> Unless you want something else, I'll just be bringing my 028 Super, 357XP, and that OE 346XP of my friends.



I don't mind having it here at all. I certainley hope it didn't come accross like that. I'm more central to all who are coming. No I think that's great as far as saws go. I would like to see another 5100 though. BTW, if you don't have anything heavy on your saw buck, go ahead and bring it as well. This way we can test in 2 sizes of wood without having to swap 'em out.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> BTW, if you don't have anything heavy on your saw buck, go ahead and bring it as well. This way we can test in 2 sizes of wood without having to swap 'em out.



Will do. I have no wood at all at the moment


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

we'll have to hook you up then.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Brads 260 modded should come out close too the top if not the top....



It's not in this competition.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> we'll have to hook you up then.



Some of that fine Poplar would be sweet!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got my new $10 stopwatch from Walmart ready to go


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy's got one too, that makes two, and I can get one if I have to.
sorry, just had to use too, two, and to in one sentance. Just finished my 3m heads and am kinda bored at work....


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

Brad, I'll bring my 028 Super if you want that way you wont have to get yours dirty. 

And I may have a surprise late entry to the fray... anybody wanna see a Redmax 5000 have a go???

I'll bring my scales, stopwatch, and my tach that way all saws can be verified to be running at full steam.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

Erick said:


> Brad, I'll bring my 028 Super if you want that way you wont have to get yours dirty.



That's so kind of you


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The BIL Build 026 may not be ready in time. I just got word that there was some miscommunication with the supplier and the P&C isn't going out until this morning. If it's only coming from KY, it still may be here in time though.



So this stihl is not even going to be broke in? Don't sound to fair to me.:monkey:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

I just tried to get my BIL to come with his brand new 361 to spank the 357(one tank of gas, noodling and cutting cookies at my house), no dice....He's working OT all weekend. Guess I'll just have to do it myself.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got my new $10 stopwatch from Walmart ready to go



Is the stopwatch gonna be stock?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Is the stopwatch gonna be stock?



I gotta spread the rep a little more. Somebody rep that man!!


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL!!!

Got 'em for ya!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

Did we ever settle on a chain for this thing????

I'll be bringing off the roll Stihl RSC unless told different... if we're just going free style I'm bringing some not so factory square ground. 


gotta take care of my boy ya know.


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

is it custom ground factory chain or are you makn your own cutters? or is theryre some small time custom chain makers?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

I just figured off the rack RSC....(probably because that's all I run)


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> So this stihl is not even going to be broke in? Don't sound to fair to me.:monkey:



Ericks 260 will be the test mule.


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

Evan said:


> is it custom ground factory chain or are you makn your own cutters? or is theryre some small time custom chain makers?



Evan, it's just my "custom" ground factory chain, so far I'm only about a second slower than factory round filed.


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I just figured off the rack RSC....(probably because that's all I run)



Sounds good.... me to.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

I gotta tell you all, I'm super stoked about this!!!! Any request for lunch or beverages?


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I gotta tell you all, I'm super stoked about this!!!! Any request for lunch or beverages?



I'm easy... I'll eat anything that doesn't eat me first. 

However, I will be bringing you an Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I gotta tell you all, I'm super stoked about this!!!! Any request for lunch or beverages?



I wish i could make it Nik, have fun everyone. Don't let Max near your food or shoes


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Erick said:


> I'm easy... I'll eat anything that doesn't eat me first.
> 
> However, I will be bringing you an Oatmeal Stout.



Excellent, I'll have something for the beer drinkers and non beer drinkers alike. I only insist that any consumption (and I'm not opposed to this, hell I encourage it ) is done AFTER the cutting.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> I wish i could make it Nik, have fun everyone. Don't let Max near your food or shoes



thanks Marko. Say hi to mom, dad, Mandi and hunter for me!!


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Excellent, I'll have something for the beer drinkers and non beer drinkers alike. I only insist that any consumption (and I'm not opposed to this, hell I encourage it ) is done AFTER the cutting.



A bit early in the day for me and I'll have a long drive home so won't be doing any "over indulging" just remembered you said you had never had one and thought I'd remedy that sitcheation.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Erick said:


> A bit early in the day for me and I'll have a long drive home so won't be doing any "over indulging" just remembered you said you had never had one and thought I'd remedy that sitcheation.



now that's a buddy! Ever have Mt. Carmel nut brown ale?


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> now that's a buddy! Ever have Mt. Carmel nut brown ale?



Can't say that I have, but I'm a big fan of Ellies Brown Ale so sounds good to me.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

Erick said:


> Can't say that I have, but I'm a big fan of Ellies Brown Ale so sounds good to me.



I'd be surprised if you were disappointed. Ask Andre or Mike.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 6, 2009)

RSC is fine by me.
I also have some 20" LGX loops in 3/8ths.

I took a couple of tenderloins out of the freezer tonight for supper on Sat. if we can find anyone who knows beans about grilling. 

I'm beginning to get a mite narvis (nervous) about the event.
I'd hate for my junk to cast a bad light on Dolmar, and there's no way I can compete with professional tuners and racers.
Oh well! Que sarah sarah (or something like that.


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

thats what i thought.

i thought maybe you sharpend round into custom square ground chain


----------



## Erick (Aug 6, 2009)

Mike, don't worry mine will be the slowest one in the bunch... I've already done the testing.

My saving grace is mine is also the lightest one in the bunch.... I've already done the testing.  


I've yet to run the 346 and 5100 back to back and going by feel I'd say you could almost flip a coin on that one but my "feel" is that the dolly has bit more arse than the puppy. If I had to only have one saw and had to pick from of them it would probably be the 5100. However I reserve the right to change that opinion on Sunday.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

Erick said:


> Mike, don't worry mine will be the slowest one in the bunch... I've already done the testing.
> 
> My saving grace is mine is also the lightest one in the bunch.... I've already done the testing.
> 
> ...



I have no doubt my 026 will be slower than yours. (crappy aftermarket cylinder) The fact that it's reliable, light and easy to use (nimble) is what makes it so great. Since I got my 361 a few weeks ago, it hasn't seen much run time. However, one of my neighbors had a couple of trees that needed some light limbing, and my faith in that saw was restored.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> RSC is fine by me.
> I also have some 20" LGX loops in 3/8ths.
> 
> I took a couple of tenderloins out of the freezer tonight for supper on Sat. if we can find anyone who knows beans about grilling.
> ...



I think I may know someone that does a little grilling.:monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

What time are we gathering and what all should I bring besides...

Saw Buck
Camcorder
Stopwatch
Digital postal scale
028 Super
OE 346XP
357XP


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

It is a shootout. High noon! You just left out tissues after your 357 gets spanked:jester:
(just trying to draw attention away from the wooping the 026's 'll take)


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> With a torquier saw you should be able to run a slightly more aggressive cutter/ raker.



Yes, but for fast cutting you need high-end torque, not low-end.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> It is a shootout. High noon! You just left out tissues after your 357 gets spanked:jester:
> (just trying to draw attention away from the wooping the 026's 'll take)



So you're saying I need to go run some fuel through this thing tonight Maybe mod the muffler? I've already been called a cheater. Might as well live up to it


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

the screen's been pulled out of mine, that's it. Like I said, I tried to get my BIL to bring his brand new one but he's gotta work. I'm just teasing, I'm actually looking forward to running it. Too bad we couldn't get a 6401 and another 5100 for tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Too bad we couldn't get a 6401.



We could always rent one from Home Depot


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just for kicks, if there is a worn out, spare .325 chain, it would be interesting to give those cutters a 3/16 or 7/32 profile.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a 6401 I'll bring if you really want me to!


----------



## gink595 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We could always rent one from Home Depot



LOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got my stuff in the truck already. The grass is mowed. I'll probably pick up the OE 346XP tomorrow morning.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 7, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Now what is that last line in your sig?



Too late. I had a moment of weakness today.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105826&stc=1&d=1249690772

It looks like I'm gonna have to tell her about the Blueberry $$$ I have been squirreling away, or admit the saw just showed up.http://http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105826&stc=1&d=1249690772

Y'all have fun tinkering with the chains..I'm all eyeballs, and looking into the ultimate 346XP Muff Mod.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone looking to take home a nice new 50cc saw tomorrow? I'll be bringing along a brand new Redmax 5300 which is a Husky 353. The price is only $275! My dealer just wants to move it and I offered to bring it along tomorrow in hopes of finding a new home for it. Note, it will not be run unless purchased.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I've got a 6401 I'll bring if you really want me to!



thanks but I prefer my wolves in wolves clothing.......(damn I love that saw, I think Joe really did too)


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> thanks but I prefer my wolves in wolves clothing.......(damn I love that saw, I think Joe really did too)



What are you trying to say???

It's just another one of my old junks.
I guess it does o.k., I like it.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> What are you trying to say???
> 
> It's just another one of my old junks.
> I guess it does o.k., I like it.



Mike, my dear friend, I know I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box, but how many times do you REALLY think you can play the old "junks" card?!?!


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

That's just an old saw I put together out of parts!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

*an Epiphany*



rms61moparman said:


> That's just an old saw I put together out of parts!



Tell you what, you accidently leave one of them junky 4000's or 4200's next time we're hanging out (or even that junky Stihl watchamcallit) and I'll keep my yapper shut about the TRUE nature of your old Junks.


----------



## Erick (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Mike, check your PMs


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Tell you what, you accidently leave one of them junky 4000's or 4200's next time we're hanging out (or even that junky Stihl watchamcallit) and I'll keep my yapper shut about the TRUE nature of your old Junks.



Are you talking about that old Stihl 056 Super???

Well they were a good saw in their day but, they are quite heavy and a DATED design!!! Just ask my friend Sawtroll. LOL


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Are you talking about that old Stihl 056 Super???
> 
> Well they were a good saw in their day but, they are quite heavy and a DATED design!!! Just ask my friend Sawtroll. LOL



Have you been drinking?!?! ( I know I have) I've run the saw. Tell me you don't remember the chit eating grin you couldn't punch off my face. The same one Andre had running the 4200. BTW, hope he's still not out in the woods getting us chainsaw fodder.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Have you been drinking?!?! ( I know I have) I've run the saw. Tell me you don't remember the chit eating grin you couldn't punch off my face. The same one Andre had running the 4200. BTW, hope he's still not out in the woods getting us chainsaw fodder.





Why yes I have as a matter of fact!

That old Stihl has a way of bringing the smiles out in a guy.

Andre was on a little while ago, but I don't see him now.
Do you know if anyone is going to help him load the wood tomorrow???


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Why yes I have as a matter of fact!
> 
> That old Stihl has a way of bringing the smiles out in a guy.
> 
> ...




He's already got it on his truck. I called and offered to help, but he was done. He's an Ash-kickin' beast! BTW, he also MADE us a can't.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 7, 2009)

That's why he's one of my heroes!!!!


----------



## Erick (Aug 8, 2009)

There is no joy in Muddville.......

Sorry Nik I will not be bringing oatmeal for breakfast  the store in town was sold out. 

I have however been enjoying a nice porter this fine evening.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 8, 2009)

Maibock!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Erick (Aug 8, 2009)

Bad Elmers Porter from Upland, not the best I've ever had but it's kinda like the kitty.... the worst I ever had was still pretty good.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I just got everything loaded up. LOL. I had everything ready by sundown. A 10"x10"x5' rough cant, and three nice pieces of ash I think I'm going to throw one or two more on in the morning.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 8, 2009)

RMSMopar if you get the chance I'd love to see a vid of the 4000 Poulan. Curious as to how it stacks up against the vaunted 361.
Have a great time guys!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 8, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> He's already got it on his truck. I called and offered to help, but he was done. He's an Ash-kickin' beast! BTW, he also MADE us a can't.



Beast?? it sounds like you guys are doing a bit of Ash kissing.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

Andy, you know you're such a beast. They can't help themselves, lol :love1:


----------



## Erick (Aug 8, 2009)

Headed out the door now, see you guys in a few.


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

any 359s showing to battle the rest of the 60cc saws


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, did the 5100 smoke 'em?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 8, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Well, did the 5100 smoke 'em?



probably not. i havent lost all hope with the 026.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 8, 2009)

hm wonder when some results will be coming in


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> hm wonder when some results will be coming in



patience, young grasshopper....LOL


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

probly tommorrow, theyve been drinkn way to much since they finished playn with the saws


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

We're WAITING!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Well, did the 5100 smoke 'em?


Nope!



ms460woodchuck said:


> We're WAITING!!!


Pics, Vids, and Times all coming your way. I didn't leave until about 9:30, so I'm downloading pictures, video, and typing up the times.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

Suspense! IT SUCKS!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2009)

This looks like it'll be good, maybe it's the push I need to get into that new 260 pro that's been calling my name for about 4 months now.


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

everyone get ready to be disapointed


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2009)

Evan said:


> everyone get ready to be disapointed



Im ready..........


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

been ready!!!


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

youtube takes forever


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

Evan said:


> youtube takes forever



and ever. ....


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah, we myswell go to bed and check back about 10am tommorrow. i see brad browseing so we might be close?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

Evan said:


> yeah, we myswell go to bed and check back about 10am tommorrow. i see brad browseing so we might be close?



Go to bed!!! Are you nuts?:jawdrop:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't take a lot of pictures, but there's a lot of video to sort through. Depends on how much I take time to edit it.

Here's all the saws we brought. I think there were 16 in all.











Here's all the 50cc saws. NE 346XP, 026, 026, 5100S, MS260, 028 Super.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

All saws were weighed with full tanks and a 16" B&C.
026





MS260





5100S





Would you believe we didn't get a weight on a 346XP? I know you're not going to make me go out and weigh mine right now, lol.

Here's a shot of chips coming from my 07S. We had a lot of fun playing with this old hunk of magnesium


----------



## Philbert (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice photos - looks like fun.

Philbert


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

the 50cc debate is pretty much useless, i dont see a 270


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

Evan said:


> the 50cc debate is pretty much useless, i dont see a 270



Come on man! All this hard work from Brad and you're going to dits him!


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like quite a party, AS style! I wonder what the neighbors thought.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

lol

also im curious looks like both those are 260s atleast they both have new plastic. maybe the new 026's had the new plastic to.

heres mine






hmm i got get on ebay i never noticed the new plastic and twist caps together, im curious now

is the tank not clear on the flippy cap 260. i must have had to many bears or that tank is empty

i see now thats probly not the 026 pro on the scale.

looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 8, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Looks like quite a party, AS style! I wonder what the neighbor thought.:greenchainsaw:



With all those chainsaws, the neighbors probably hid in their basements; they were probably to frightened to complain. 


:help:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

We had two 026s and one MS260. They were all 44mm versions. One had an aftermarket cylinder. All ran well. For the cut times we used Ericks MS260. It's stock except for a mild muffler mod. The 5100S was stock. The OE 346XP was stock except for a Meteor piston. The NE 346XP was stock except for a muffler mod. All cuts were made in a 10" Poplar square cant. Both 346s and the 5100S ran the same B&C. The chain was Stihl RSC in all times.

*.325 Chain*

NE 346XP / 6.8
OE 346XP / 7.2
5100S / 7.8
MS260 / 8.1

*3/8 Chain*
5100S / 7.4 + 0.4 over .325 chain
MS260 / 9.5 - 1.4 from .325 chain
No time on 346XP with 3/8 chain

*357XP vs MS361* - The 361 is a well broken in saw and the 357 is in perhaps its 2nd or 3rd tank of fuel. Correct me on these log sizes guys. I didn't get the actual measurements.
*8" Cherry Log*
MS361 / 6.5
357XP / 7.45
*16" Ash*
357XP / 8.8 Brad cutting
MS361 / 9.1 Nik cutting
MS361 / 8.7 Brad cutting

390XPG / 6.5
7900 / 6.9?? Fill me in here Andy if you remember. It wasn't written down.

A couple things come to light here for me.
1. Neither the OE or NE 346 XP is only a limbing saw. They both beat out the 5100S in 10" Poplar.
2. The OE 346XP isn't that far behind the NE 346XP and is still faster than the 5100S.
3. The 357XP does not give up in bigger wood when compared to the MS361. Matter of fact, in this test, the 357XP trailed in the smaller 10" Poplar cant and caught up entirely in the larger 16" Ash.
4. The only way to know which chain, 32.5 or 3/8, is faster is to try it on your saw in your wood. The 5100S was faster, the MS260 was slower.
5. Last but certainly not least, all of these saws are great contenders. Pick the one that feals best to you and the one that you can get the best dealer support on. The debating is fun, just like the testing. Bet seriously...get over it already They're all great saws with not enough difference in cut times to make a lick of difference in the real world.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> With all those chainsaws, the neighbors probably hid in their basements; they were probably to frightened to complain.
> 
> 
> :help:



lol

Something tells me I'm going to be wanting an 026.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

The video will be a little while. I've got nearly 24 minutes of footage. You won't want to miss the Merle Haggard show!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> lol
> 
> Something tells me I'm going to be wanting an 026.



If you improved the air filter on the MS260, the cut times would significantly improve. It's a huge bottle neck.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

Did the same guy run the 50cc saws for the timed cuts?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 8, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Did the same guy run the 50cc saws for the timed cuts?



If not this here alone would be a huge factor in the difference in times.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2009)

what........no times for the 028 super?????


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 8, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

im misn my popcorn


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 8, 2009)

It was a great time and all of the saws were very close.

We could sit and debate for a month about saws and chains.
The 346 was faster with .325 chain than my 5100.
But my 5100 was faster with 3/8ths than it was with .325 by half a second.
The 5100 was the only saw in the contest without a muffler mod.
The 346 we tested is a SCREAMER!!!

I guess the bottom line is:

They are all great saws but of the 3, I'll keep my 5100.


Bowtechmadman,

The 4000 was 1 second slower than the 361.

The 4000 had a well used but fairly sharp chain, and the 361 had one brand new out of the box today.


----------



## Evan (Aug 8, 2009)

3 replies in 2 minutes two of them withn a few seconds, thats gota be record of some kind


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> the 346 was faster with .325 chain than my 5100. But my 5100 was faster with 3/8ths than it was with .325 by half a second.


Mike, do you have your beer goggles on?
5100 3/8 = 7.4
346 .325 = 6.8


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> what........no times for the 028 super?????



I can time one from the video. Trust me, it can't compete. But still a great old saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I can time one from the video. Trust me, it can't compete. But still a great old saw.



 I would still like to know, just for the heck of it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I would still like to know, just for the heck of it.



Sure, I don't blame you. I'm still editting video now.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry, but the 028 Super was not used in the 10" cant. Time in the Cherry log was 15.85.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like you boys had some fun! Good to see the 357 could hold its own against the 361, it will get noticably stronger as it breaks in


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> what........no times for the 028 super?????



Sorry Wiggs we were gonna time the 028 but I dropped the timer and all of the sand fell out.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> Sorry Wiggs we were gonna time the 028 but I dropped the timer and all of the sand fell out.



LOL you had the muffler opened too much!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time today. We were there for about 8 hours. Nothing like beef and venison steaks off the grill and setting around shooting the breeze with friends. It was a truely relaxing evening. Thanks for everything Nik and Linda.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry, but the 028 Super was not used in the 10" cant. Time in the Cherry log was 15.85.



Dude, that is crazy slow. It was only 8" right??


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> Sorry Wiggs we were gonna time the 028 but I dropped the timer and all of the sand fell out.



lmao!
what did the OE346 tach?


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL you had the muffler opened too much!!!



It was a good bit slower and I mean a GOOD bit slower, but what the numbers don't tell is how they cut.... you can push on the 028 and it pushs back the others kind tend to lay down a bit when you push them.

A great saw in it's day, its just today wasn't it's day.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> A great saw in it's day, its just today wasn't it's day.



Agreed.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Mike, do you have your beer goggles on?
> 5100 3/8 = 7.4
> 346 .325 = 6.8



What does that have to do with beer?

My 5100 was faster with 3/8ths than it was with.325.
The 346 didn't pull any REAL chain!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> what did the OE346 tach?



14,000. 14,500 for the NE, it had an unlimited coil. I thought the OE turned more than that, but it cut a great time


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> What does that have to do with beer?
> 
> My 5100 was faster with 3/8ths than it was with.325.
> The 346 didn't pull any REAL chain!!!LOLOLOL



I thought you was saying that the 5100 was 1/2 second faster than the 346.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's the first of several videos. It has all the saw cutting in it. It's still processing so quality is yet degraded. It should improve shortly once they finish processing on their end.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wESfuvkGFqU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wESfuvkGFqU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

I've got to tell you, I've never seen a man put down a whole bottle of beer like Nik did!!!!!!!!!!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

I know it was rough gagging down all that chow and suds after playing with the saws and all, but it is appreciated.

It's all play untill the numbers come falling out.

Then it's work!

Good stuff!!

Which method of Muffler mod was used on the 346?

Thanks again!
Dingeryote


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

And now for some fine entertainment by Mike, aka rms61moparman.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFGR96BVP5k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFGR96BVP5k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Which method of Muffler mod was used on the 346?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Dingeryote



The factory port on the top of the muffler is opened up, with additional baffling welded/brazed on to keep from melting the engine shroud.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 9, 2009)

That was a lot of cuts! The neighbors must love you guys


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> That was a lot of cuts! The neighbors must love you guys



Right in the middle of a nice "quiet" little culdesac in a neighborhood


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

More fine singing by Mike.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n7-XsNwu_Qk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n7-XsNwu_Qk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Nik has CAD so bad that he even sees chainsaws when he looks at his dogs, lol.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW6-oVIMpVE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW6-oVIMpVE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

I tell ya guys the video is kinda misleading.... we didn't really have any fun.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

And for the last video, my daughter Anna's puppy getting a little fiesty with one of Niks.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lXPtxKoPb2Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lXPtxKoPb2Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> I tell ya guys the video is kinda misleading.... we didn't really have any fun.



Yeah. It was a lot of work gathering all this scientific data for you guys. But someone has to do it. The price we have to pay sometimes!


----------



## Evan (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks brad for the fine work, youve got alot of time into it, and thanks to all that made it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Evan said:


> thanks brad for the fine work, youve got alot of time into it, and thanks to all that made it.



Time flies when you're having fun I guess I have been at it for about 2 1/2 hours since getting home!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

I won't tell you why they made me post all the times. Don't believe a word they say!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 9, 2009)

thats awesome I'm in the middle of a cul de sac as well... I like how the pile of cookies was getting bigger as the video progressed.


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

We did get a weight on the 346 not sure why no pic? :dunno: It was 6oz heavier than the MS260.


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got to tell you, I've never seen a man put down a whole bottle of beer like Nik did!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 
believe it or not this is not his record. two other fat men and I witnessed a beer under 2.5 seconds- Nik was in top form. Alas, I can't break 4 but I am working on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> believe it or not this is not his record. two other fat men and I witnessed a beer under 2.5 seconds- Nik was in top form. Alas, I can't break 4 but I am working on it.



Are you Niks brother-in-law?


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Are you Niks brother-in-law?



No I am Marko, his little brother. Nik told me about the site and the BIL thread, I read it and I am hooked; that was a really nice thing for you gentlemen to do and it seems you had fun doing it. 

The < 2.5 second beer was a Labbatt Blue and to watch it was a blurr. I think he is creating a vacuum and can potentially drink a beer faster than it could be poured under its own weight. I will attend Nik's for New Years; we might require your speed watch and camera to conduct some more "tests".


----------



## Evan (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## olyeller (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen, for making such a great personal sacrifice in the name of science; we, the faithful followers of AS salute you. Glad you guys could get together and have so much fun. It was just too long of a drive from California for me. 

In light of those times that place all three saws so close to each other in cut time--virtually negligible in the real world--maybe we can now quit sniping at each other about which of the three 50cc saws is best? Naahhh...


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

what a great time!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

I really couldn't care a rat's Ash about the times, all I know is I'm a beast.


----------



## nikocker (Aug 9, 2009)

*Great job guys!*


Al


----------



## 4mocajuns (Aug 9, 2009)

That sure looked like a great time. Anytime I get together with friends and our saws it is just as$holes and elbows cutting firewood.


----------



## Signoflife (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work gentlemen, thanks for sharing with us.

Good job on the video's and editing Brad.

I would have liked to see my Poulan 3000 in the mix of the 50cc saws, I have always been more impressed with it than with my 4000. However the 4000 really woke up after a muffler mod.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If you improved the air filter on the MS260, the cut times would significantly improve. It's a huge bottle neck.



I buy that - but that 260 probably is an older 3.5hp rated ones, as it has a 44mm piston. opcorn:


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

Wheres the pics of that side of beef on the grill with Chef Boyrdee at the helm??


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

Troll they're all 3.5HP versions once you open up the pin hole in the muffler a little, I'd say the newer 44.7 should even be a touch better.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> Wheres the pics of that side of beef on the grill with Chef Boyrdee at the helm??



Andy got those pics.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I really couldn't care a rat's Ash about the times, all I know is I'm a beast.



Lol. Thanks for dragging those logs out of the woods, as only a beast could have done!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> It was a good bit slower and I mean a GOOD bit slower, but what the numbers don't tell is how they cut.... you can push on the 028 and it pushs back *the others kind tend to lay down a bit when you push them.*
> A great saw in it's day, its just today wasn't it's day.



I guess that depends on the wood - I usually push a tad on them, in my wood....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2009)

Erick said:


> Troll they're all 3.5HP versions once you open up the pin hole in the muffler a little, I'd say the newer 44.7 should even be a touch better.



:agree2: - the 44.7 ones still are rated at 3.5hp here, with a more open muffler than in the US.......


....but most users won't open the muffler....


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I guess that depends on the wood - I usually push *a tad *on them, in my wood....



You can push all of them "a tad", you can lean on the 028 a good bit. It's not gonna compete with the others for cut speed in a cookie race... NO WAY, NO HOW!!! And compared to the others its a good bit heavier and handles like a cinder block, but for a guy who just needs to get the trees to fit in the stove it's still a great option and will probably still be cutting wood long after the others are dead and gone.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I really couldn't care a rat's Ash about the times, all I know is I'm a beast.





Does this mean that I can add "Friend of The Beast" to my sig?????




With your permission of course your beastiness.



.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 9, 2009)

I wasn't too impressed with my OE346 at our last GTG even with 325 chain, but that was a hickory cant though. I'm sure a 5100 would have been impressive in the hard wood since it does so good with 3/8 chain.

Nice job guys.opcorn:


----------



## Erick (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thank You*

Just wanted to say thanks again to Nik and Linda (and neighbors) for putting up with us for the day, and to ALL for the great fun and friendship. 

A special thanks to Mike for providing the fine entertainment and bringing some right tasty dead critter for the grill, but mostly for carting my big arse around for the day.  

Got to run some nice saws, dispel a few myths and rumors, ate like a man ought to eat and wash it down with some of the finest suds I've had the pleasure to sample. I HAD A GREAT TIME!! 

Lets do this again soon.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

I totally agree Erick,


I was sitting there yesterday looking around and thinking of the old beer commercial for Old Milwaukee.

We had a yard full of the best chainsaws ever made. The weather was perfect for August. Our bellies were full of fantastic grub. The beer was cold and fit to drink. The laughter was flowing as freely as the beer and I looked from Brad to Andy and Erick then Nik and thought......"It doesn't get any better than this".


----------



## gink595 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time!!! I bet the neighbors were pleased!!! Nik nice pile of cookies, I hope you have a wood stove to fill cookie jar!!! Mopar I like the songs especially "winner" LOL

I am kinda disappointed though, I thought all the saws were going to be stock for the comparison and not "stock except a slight muffler mod" WTF

Looked like fun though and is good for some reference for how close all the saws really are. As said before you could depend on any of them it's just preference. Good job guys


----------



## 394xp4me (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> And now for some fine entertainment by Mike, aka rms61moparman.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFGR96BVP5k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFGR96BVP5k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



You da Man Mopar !!!



Rich


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

I loved doing it, and I can't wait to do it again. I'm glad I know you guys!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2009)

Looked like a great time but appeared the 346 took it by a narrow margine then ms361 jmo.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Brad, tell 'em what we all talked about during dinner
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 9, 2009)

ok we need to do this again cuz i didnt get to run my 50cc class saws 


029
280
034
031
pp4620
wt42cc
3300


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> ok we need to do this again cuz i didnt get to run my 50cc class saws
> 
> 
> 029
> ...





:bringit:

We aren't prejudiced, we kick 'em all just the same.


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> :bringit:
> 
> We aren't prejudiced, we kick 'em all just the same.



my 034 turns 15k


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> my 034 turns 15k






In or out of the cut????

RPMs out of the cut don't impress me much.

I heard a very smart man recently say that "If your saw turns 17000 out of the cut and 7000 in, and mine turns 9500 out and 9000 in....guess who wins....EVERYTIME!"


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Hey Brad, tell 'em what we all talked about during dinner
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ok fats what so dern funny cough it up big guy lol


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for putting this on guys. I enjoyed all of them.

The 3 second beer was a hoot, and thanks Mike, for songs.

Looks like all the saws are doing a good job. But then they should, right? Top notch quality all around.


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> In or out of the cut????
> 
> RPMs out of the cut don't impress me much.
> 
> I heard a very smart man recently say that "If your saw turns 17000 out of the cut and 7000 in, and mine turns 9500 out and 9000 in....guess who wins....EVERYTIME!"



out but i need to see what it is in the cut. i dont have a tach at home


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> out but i need to see what it is in the cut. i dont have a tach at home



If that's not a ported cylinder, it won't turn that much for long. That's 1500 over factory spec.


----------



## Martinm210 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work!

Thanks for sharing all the work and fun too....looks like a great time!:rockn:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, the beast isn't feeling too well today.lol

Nik, Linda, as always thanks for the hospitality, great food and beer. Mike. Nothing goes better together than beer and deer. 

Like I said before, we had such a great time the shootout really became second priority, it was more about playing with some saws, having good food and being surrounded by good people.

My hat's off to the chef.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't tell me that OUR BEAST has a touch of the 24 hour alcohol flu!:jawdrop:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Don't tell me that OUR BEAST has a touch of the 24 hour alcohol flu!:jawdrop:



I know nothing.:welcome:lol 

No really I have a bit of a cold, but I don't think the beer helped me feel any better.lol


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I totally agree Erick,
> 
> 
> I was sitting there yesterday looking around and thinking of the old beer commercial for Old Milwaukee.
> ...



I couldn't agree more Mike, I did the very same thing. It's really hard to top days like yesterday.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome, what i was most impressed with is the 7900 and the poulan 4000, they really stood out for me. and another thing i guess this proves that 50cc saws can run 3/8 and even some do better with them. in softwood i expect the 3/8 woulda have done far better than the .325


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a ton of fun! I thank you for the invite Nik and I really wanted to come but here lately my chest has really been screwing with me. In the last month I have been in the hospital twice for a rapid heartbeat. 1 time was 208 and the other was 218 beats per minute and I don't know what is going on but it is some scarey sh##! I think is has to do with a nerve in my back that runs the ticker. I hope to make it next time!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

Chuck, sorry you couldn't make it, best of luck with your health.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 9, 2009)

*Ha!*



blsnelling said:


> I've got to tell you, I've never seen a man put down a whole bottle of beer like Nik did!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Folks,

You do realize that Nik's throat's been ported. Right?

ole joat


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok fats what so dern funny cough it up big guy lol



I'm just ribbing Brad a little for his choice of dining location....


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Folks,
> 
> You do realize that Nik's throat's been ported. Right?
> 
> ole joat


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Chuck, sorry you couldn't make it, best of luck with your health.


:agree2:


----------



## dustytools (Aug 9, 2009)

All this fun going on and I was just a couple o hours away, looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Folks,
> 
> You do realize that Nik's throat's been ported. Right?
> 
> ole joat



Now that comment brought a burst of laughter


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I'm just ribbing Brad a little for his choice of dining location....



I was trying to get away from "*The Beast*"!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I was trying to get away from "*The Beast*"!



You know you can't hide from The Beast.:love1:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys looked like you had a realgood time for sure! 

Would have loved to have been there.

Maybe I could have tried the beer race, even if you lose you win that way.


----------



## PB (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got to tell you, I've never seen a man put down a whole bottle of beer like Nik did!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JmKSf78baLo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Porter or stout? Man you weren't messing around fatguy! That is impressive, and even more so with a heavy beer.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 9, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> It was a great time and all of the saws were very close.
> 
> We could sit and debate for a month about saws and chains.
> The 346 was faster with .325 chain than my 5100.
> ...




:agree2: The results do not suprise me! The 346 was faster with small chain, It is a high rpm screamer, the 260 which I know from exp has no torque! It almost kept up with small chain but put on the big stuff and it fell on its face!
The 346 I also think would have slowed considerably with the big chain as I dont believe it has the torque either. So it comes down to 260= nice handling but under power a bit still an exc saw though. 346 nicest handling and fastest with 325 chain = an exc limbing saw! 5100 not as fast and not quite as nimble but with big chain and for a firewood saw it is still my choice!

I may have not gave the 346 its due by saying limbing saw, it would be great for firewood too!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, we forgot to race the 5100 and the 346ne in the bigger wood. I honestly think the bigger wood would have closed the gap... I've seen that saw with a 20" bar buried in hardwood. (see July Indiana gtg) The 260 was slower, but I honestly think it feels much lighter (the scale determined they were much closer than we thought). All 3 saws are awesome. In the real world, it just comes to preference. As far as the 357 goes, I'd like to see what it'll run like after a few more tanks of gas.....


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Porter or stout? Man you weren't messing around fatguy! That is impressive, and even more so with a heavy beer.



Mt. Carmel Nut Brown Ale. (local micro brewery, REALLY good beer) and Haufbrauhaus Maibock (my absolute favorite Haufbrau bottled beer)


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> As far as the 357 goes, I'd like to see what it'll run like after a few more tanks of gas.....



I am quite impressed it held its own against the 361, while not even broken in. I know when I first ran my 2156, I wasnt that overly impressed. But after 10-15 tanks thru it it REALLY wakes up


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I am quite impressed it held its own against the 361, while not even broken in. I know when I first ran my 2156, I wasnt that overly impressed. But after 10-15 tanks thru it it REALLY wakes up



I found it odd that it was slower than the 361 in the smaller wood but dead even in the bigger stuff. That's the opposite of what you normally hear. The proof's in the pudding.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Mt. Carmel Nut Brown Ale. (local micro brewery, REALLY good beer) and Haufbrauhaus Maibock (my absolute favorite Haufbrau bottled beer)



What, no good old Blue or Canadian. Or how about Sleeman or Moosehead


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I found it odd that it was slower than the 361 in the smaller wood but dead even in the bigger stuff. That's the opposite of what you normally hear. The proof's in the pudding.



That is a little odd


----------



## gink595 (Aug 9, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> not as fast and not quite as nimble but with big chain and for a firewood saw it is still my choice!



But I think the 5100 was the only true show room stock saw there in that class of saws, it would need a muffler mod to fairly compare. I know what a muffler mod did for my 024 so I can imagine what it did for the 346. But correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> What, no good old Blue or Canadian. Or how about Sleeman or Moosehead



The Blue they sell here is not the Blue from back home. That was my beer for years.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 9, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The Blue they sell here is not the Blue from back home. That was my beer for years.



I'm a Blue man myself


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> But I think the 5100 was the only true show room stock saw there in that class of saws, it would need a muffler mod to fairly compare. I know what a muffler mod did for my 024 so I can imagine what it did for the 346. But correct me if I'm wrong



you're spot on Frank:agree2:
BTW the 260 was bone stock as well


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> But I think the 5100 was the only true show room stock saw there in that class of saws, it would need a muffler mod to fairly compare. I know what a muffler mod did for my 024 so I can imagine what it did for the 346. But correct me if I'm wrong



#1 I did think of that to, which just makes the 5100 more impressive in my book, cause like you said a muff mod really makes a diff IMO. I have never ran a 5100 without a muff mod so I dont know how they run stock, mine is a monster!


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The Blue they sell here is not the Blue from back home. That was my beer for years.


 Hey, that 3 second beer put a big smile on my face. And then you did it again. Too cool.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

The little husky saws really wake up with a good muffler mod. I have no doubt the 5100 would likely pull away from the other two in bigger wood.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> But I think the 5100 was the only true show room stock saw there in that class of saws, it would need a muffler mod to fairly compare. I know what a muffler mod did for my 024 so I can imagine what it did for the 346. But correct me if I'm wrong



I tend to agree, but I believe the OE346xp also was stock - and that one also beat the Dolmar with .325..........


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

There is such a small margin between all the saws that in real world conditions, it's negligble. (to my surprise the same thing could be said about the 357 vs the 361) I could argue that the weight savings in the 026 would make it the better saw. Or I could say the throttle response and high rpm of the 346ne makes it the saw to beat. By the same token I could say the av and grunt of the 5100 make it the champ. Fact of the matter is, they're all too close to have a true victor and we all agreed invariably that it all comes down to preference. Me, I like 'em all and would be proud to have either of the 2 I don't have.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I tend to agree, but I believe the OE346xp also was stock - and that one also beat the Dolmar with .325..........



That is correct.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with Carl and Frank, what a CROCK!

The guy cutting with the 346 was cheating!!! LOL.

Everyone else was cutting the diamond (the long road) whereas he was pulling his chainsaw up right after the plunge and cut the square for an easier cut and a few 10ths I'm sure. If he would have cut the diamond too, no way would it have been as fast. Times are closer than they appear.

Muffler mods too....I guess it is true, they have to cheat to beat a 5100:jester:

ps, no one had a 8x8 canyon oak cant


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We had two 026s and one MS260. They were all 44mm versions. One had an aftermarket cylinder. All ran well. For the cut times we used Ericks MS260. It's stock except for a mild muffler mod. The 5100S was stock. The OE 346XP was stock except for a Meteor piston. The NE 346XP was stock except for a muffler mod. All cuts were made in a 10" Poplar square cant. Both 346s and the 5100S ran the same B&C. The chain was Stihl RSC in all times.
> 
> *.325 Chain*
> 
> ...




Uh, lets see, the 5100 is the only saw that truly comes stock to the competition ....The 346 doesn't get ran with 3/8th .....The 346 conveniently forgets to be put on the scale. .....10" wood is all we test with. 

Looks like lots of fun, good food & drinks and lots of laughs! 

An objective shootout of off the shelf 50cc saws....Not hardly!


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

*Seeee.... I told you! *


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Uh, lets see, the 5100 is the only saw that truly comes stock to the competition ....The 346 doesn't get ran with 3/8th .....The 346 conveniently forgets to be put on the scale. .....10" wood is all we test with.
> 
> Looks like lots of fun, good food & drinks and lots of laughs!
> 
> An objective shootout of off the shelf 50cc saws....Not hardly!



They just said it was stock and it likely would not have changed a thing with 3/8 because, as I have always said, Husky's kick. I know my 372 over the years has saved me 2000 hrs cutting <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020403.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> *Seeee.... I told you! *



They're starting to sound desperate. I've even gotten PMs that it wasn't anything more than a drunk fest, lol. Even if there is a little inconsistency in the testing, it still proves they're at least very close. Everyone knows that handling and throttle response goes to the Husky. I would like to have seen them with the bars nearly buried in that Ash log though.


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> I agree with Carl and Frank, what a CROCK!
> 
> The guy cutting with the 346 was cheating!!! LOL.
> 
> ...





Fastcast said:


> Uh, lets see, the 5100 is the only saw that truly comes stock to the competition ....The 346 doesn't get ran with 3/8th .....The 346 conveniently forgets to be put on the scale. .....10" wood is all we test with.
> 
> Looks like lots of fun, good food & drinks and lots of laughs!
> 
> An objective shootout of off the shelf 50cc saws....Not hardly!



If you don't like it, then plan your own damn shootout/GTG!


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> They just said it was stock and it likely would not have changed a thing with 3/8 because, as I have always said, Husky's kick. I know my 372 over the years has saved me 2000 hrs cutting <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020403.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




Uh, muffler mods, piston changes, not both ran with 3/8th chain, not both weighed, baby wood.....not objective! 

Fun though!


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> If you don't like it, then plan your own damn shootout/GTG!



Just pointing out the obvious!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Listen guys, we're not NASA scientist performing world changing R&D here. We weren't looking to find the cure for cancer (although I was happy with how the 361 stacked up, lol) If anything was omited it was not to* purposely sque the results*. We're a bunch of friends that gathered at my house and ran some saws to see if there was one that truly outgunned the others. I suck as a sawyer, The other guys don't, that's why we all ran the saws and took the average. We ran what we had. We had fun and all came away with the same impressions. *IT ALL COMES DOWN TO PREFERENCE * Erick, you were right.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Just pointing out the obvious!



That's all I was doing they said it was stock prolly said the mm to make you boy's feel better<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Ps just gave ya a nova lol


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright guys I gotta confess 

*I was cheating *.... 

We all know a stock MS260 can't hang with the big boys... we've all read it hear tooooo many times.

So here’s the truth...... I spit on my bar.

Yep I done it and I aint ashamed of it.... when you guys weren't looking I put a little spit on my bar for a little extra lube, I hate working with a dry bar, just to much friction.

So there ya have it... the secrets out.



  :laugh


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> If you don't like it, then plan your own damn shootout/GTG!



Amen


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll confess as well. I cheated with the anemic old OE 346XP I brought, that's known to only be good for a limbing saw. The original piston was replaced with a heavier Meteor piston. That's the only reason it had the torque to outcut the 5100. You know, that flywheel effect. The muffler was also stock since we all know a little back pressure builds torque


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Alright guys I gotta confess
> 
> *I was cheating *....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Alright guys I gotta confess
> 
> *I was cheating *....
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> For the cut times we used Ericks MS260. It's stock except for a mild muffler mod.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Erick said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys I gotta confess
> ...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> ms460woodchuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not fond of it the other way around either....
> ...


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> That's all I was doing they said it was stock prolly said the mm to make you boy's feel better<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Ps just gave ya a nova lol



Thanks for the rep Rope and others....Can't get any of ya right now though.

BTW.....LMAO too!


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

What’s the matter fast, your saw didn't win???

Yep Mike brought a knife to the gunfight *WE SAID THAT UP FRONT*. With the muff mod the 5100 may well have been a whole tenth of a second faster than the 346... then you could have strutted around here like a peacock telling everybody you have the fastest saw known to man..... but here in the real world they are all "close enough". 

Ya know what Fast I call foul anyway cause my poor little MS260 was a 40cc saw competing in a 50cc saw race... get over it already.

I think pretty well all of the real testers here (not the armchair quarterbacks) agreed that the MS260 was the lightest and slowest saw in the bunch. The 346 and the 5100 are right on top of each other with the 346 feeling lighter in the hands (if not on the scales) and being a bit more nimble for the user and the 5100 feeling like it's got a touch more grunt to pull with even if the times didn't show it.

The difference is splitting hairs and can't be measured by any other means than a stopwatch and I don't know anybody who takes a stopwatch with them to cut firewood.

Ya know what Fast, when we got done cutting for the day (I believe it was) Nik asked “so what was everybody’s favorite saw of the day to run”, anybody wanna guess what we all picked???:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Ya know what Fast, when we got done cutting for the day (I believe it was) Nik asked “so what was everybody’s favorite saw of the day to run”, anybody wanna guess what we all picked???:



I don't think it was light, fast, or good handling, lol.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll give ya a hint it was old slow and loud... vibrated like a SOB.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> I'll give ya a hint it was old slow and loud... vibrated like a SOB.



Did you say LOUD? I can't hear you? I forgot to put my ear plugs in that one run! And that was without a muffler mod, lol!


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> I'll give ya a hint it was old slow and loud... vibrated like a SOB.



Oh the jokes I could make, but will keep it clean.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better Fast it has an *S* in it's name.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Oh the jokes I could make, but will keep it clean.



You hush up now!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> If it makes you feel any better Fast it has an *S* in it's name.



Does that stand for Slow?


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think it was light, fast, or good handling, lol.



Was it the *S*nellerized ported 346


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Was it the *S*nellerized ported 346



It may have been slow, but no, it wasn't my 346


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

should we tell them it was an arborists saw.... A top handle?


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

You know things haven't changed much since the days of the 07S. Stihls are still loud, slow and vibrate like a SOB.


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> What’s the matter fast, your saw didn't win???
> 
> Yep Mike brought a knife to the gunfight *WE SAID THAT UP FRONT*. With the muff mod the 5100 may well have been a whole tenth of a second faster than the 346... then you could have strutted around here like a peacock telling everybody you have the fastest saw known to man..... but here in the real world they are all "close enough".
> 
> ...




Boy, I guess I ruffled a few feathers, pointing out the obvious .....Good thing I wasn't there to keep you fella's inline! ......Glad ya all had a great time.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> You know things haven't changed much since the days of the 07S. Stihls are still loud, slow and vibrate like a SOB.



you left out; "and get the job done":jester:


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> You know things haven't changed much since the days of the 07S. Stihls are still loud, slow and vibrate like a SOB.



Ya know what Lead, the whole time we were testing the three saws I never once heard someone say a thing about vibration. 

To tell the truth I never noticed one being any better or worse than the others, maybe its because I've run those junky old Stihls so long I don't have any feeling left in my hands.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Uh, lets see, the 5100 is the only saw that truly comes stock to the competition ....The 346 doesn't get ran with 3/8th .....The 346 conveniently forgets to be put on the scale. .....10" wood is all we test with.
> 
> Looks like lots of fun, good food & drinks and lots of laughs!
> 
> An objective shootout of off the shelf 50cc saws....Not hardly!



Sorry guys, but you can not argue with what fast said. You guys gave hooper so much guff about his 359 beating his 361, said his test was worthless because he didnt run the same bar and chain!!!!! Whats good for the goose is good for the gander! You didnt even run the same pitch chain on all the saws let alone the exact same chain and bar! Also some saws were modded some not ,it was fun and you ran some saws , a good comparison NO! Yes we know the 260 is short on power, the 346 is fast and nimble the 5100 has more grunt, tell me somthing we didnt already know!


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you left out; "and get the job done":jester:



You're right I wasn't as fair as I should have been. They have made improvements on the noise level.


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> To tell the truth I never noticed one being any better or worse than the others, maybe its because I've run those junky old Stihls so long I don't have any feeling left in my hands.



 That's probably the truth. The 361 is nice on the AV but saws with the rubber mounts aren't any better than the old JReds made in the 70's and early 80's. I swear the 290 I owned shortly would have made its way to Quebec if I set it down.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> You're right I wasn't as fair as I should have been. They have made improvements on the noise level.



You'll have to speak up, I didn't hear you.....


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> They're starting to sound desperate. I've even gotten PMs that it wasn't anything more than a drunk fest, lol. Even if there is a little inconsistency in the testing, it still proves they're at least very close. Everyone knows that handling and throttle response goes to the Husky. I would like to have seen them with the bars nearly buried in that Ash log though.



The 346's were stock appearing ..........Its an Ohio thing .....My zebra is only muffler modded......



Why was the 5100 all stock............Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Boy, I guess I ruffled a few feathers, pointing out the obvious .....Good thing I wasn't there to keep you fella's inline! ......Glad ya all had a great time.



I prob did to because I agree you stated the facts! But if it is facts your stating and it ruffles feathers ! Oh well I guess.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> They're starting to sound desperate. I've even gotten PMs that it wasn't anything more than a drunk fest, lol. Even if there is a little inconsistency in the testing, it still proves they're at least very close. Everyone knows that handling and throttle response goes to the Husky. I would like to have seen them with the bars nearly buried in that Ash log though.



A little inconsistency? Proves they are very close? We knew that! Id like to see them buried in a ash log with 18 inch bars and 3/8 chain too! It would be a comparison then on brute power, not just a guessing game on what a 346 might have done with big chain. All I can say is I would feel quilty about completely telling sbhooper his test of a 359 and 361 with same pitch chain in same log was worthless! And thats not directed at you brad, the ones who raised so much heck know who they are!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually I would liked to have seen them all buried in a log as well. Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded. We can retest them with the bars buried in a big log. One operator does all the cutting. Wouldn't it be a shame to have to GTG again and eat some more steak and shoot the breeze


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 10, 2009)

*All stock is like a restrictor plate race ........Driver is the one that makes it happen.....*






.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Actually I would liked to have seen them all buried in a log as well. Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded. We can retest them with the bars buried in a big log. One operator does all the cutting. Wouldn't it be a shame to have to GTG again and eat some more steak and shoot the breeze



hmmmm, friends, saws, steak, beer, that sounds awful. I got off work at 4:00 today.....
BTW Brad, you gonna eat with us this time? oke:


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded.


 ......


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Actually Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded.



I think his is a fairly new saw, it would probably hose his warranty???


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> hmmmm, friends, saws, steak, beer, that sounds awful. I got off work at 4:00 today.....



I've got a brand new 026 with the 44.7mm piston and a mild muffler mod


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I think his is a fairly new saw, it would probably hose his warranty???



Warranty swarranty. Who needs a warranty, lol Just messin' with ya.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

To the nay sayers

I think *WE* pointed out the obvious, from the very beginning, how did you know the 5100 wasn't muff modded??? How did you know the others were??? There were no secrets here and every effort was made to make the test honest. All saws DID run the same bar and chain combos hell the 346 and 5100 ran THE SAME BAR AND CHAIN. The only reason the stihl ran different was because the bars wouldn't interchange.. if anything it hurt the Stihl since the chain was .063 gauge and not .050 like the others. 

THEY ALL RAN STIHL RSC STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX.. no hand filing, no angle changes, no bull schlit. THEY ALL made the same cuts in the same wood with different operators and the times were agreed upon by all.

The best part about this is I said, standing there in Nik's backyard before the first saw was ever even fired up, that folks here were gonna say the test wasn't fair and that we just wanted to make (insert your favorite brand) look bad/good.

We all have our favorite brands.. I'm a Stihl guy born and raised, Brad has a pretty good lean towards Stihl also, as does Nik, Mike is a Poulan fan (we don't hold that against him) Andy... I think Andy just likes saws in general , but he has a stable of Huskys and Dolmars and doesn't own a Stihl. 

The thing is we all pretty much call a turd a turd and are capable of testing a saw based on it's merits and not it's name tag... a Stihl didn't win here.

Nope NASA wasn't involved and nobody paid us for our testing so ya got what ya got, if ya can't accept it buy some saws and get to proving us wrong.


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *All stock is like a restrictor plate race ........Driver is the one that makes it happen.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree2:......Hmmmmmm.....I wonder which un-biased wife will doing the sawing?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> To the nay sayers
> 
> I think *WE* pointed out the obvious, from the very beginning, how did you know the 5100 wasn't muff modded??? How did you know the others were??? There were no secrets here and every effort was made to make the test honest. All saws DID run the same bar and chain combos hell the 346 and 5100 ran THE SAME bar and chain. The only reason the stihl ran different was because the bars wouldn't interchange.. if anything it hurt the Stihl since the chain was .063 gauge and not .050 likr the others.
> 
> ...



the more I think about this, the more I think we never should have shared the times with anyone. Just the video, then they can argue over what saw ran what. We did everything we could to be fair and we all came to the same conclusions....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> the more I think about this, the more I think we never should have shared the times with anyone. Just the video, then they can argue over what saw ran what. We did everything we could to be fair and we all came to the same conclusions....



Naah. You'll always have your naysayers. That will never change. Whether the testing was perfect or not, there's still information to be gleaned.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

The info I came away with is wanting one of each and your 07s.


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> the more I think about this, the more I think we never should have shared the times with anyone. Just the video, then they can argue over what saw ran what. We did everything we could to be fair and we all came to the same conclusions....


 Hey I am glad you did share the times and the video.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> the more I think about this, the more I think we never should have shared the times with anyone. Just the video, then they can argue over what saw ran what. We did everything we could to be fair and we all came to the same conclusions....



Nahh, its still good for info for those who choose to accept it, and I had a hell of a time doing it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

BTW, we talked about swapping the 346 over to 3/8, but it was just too hot to mess with changing that lowsy inboard sprocket. That's the only thing I don't like about that saw.


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Naah. You'll always have your naysayers. That will never change. Whether the testing was perfect or not, there's still information to be gleaned.



Yes, there is and you seemed awful _giddy_ about the muffler modded/piston altered 346s beating the STOCK 5100 by a few tenths. 

That's the only reason I chimed into your shindig.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you guys did a great job for what you had to work with, I think everyone realizes it would have been fantastic to have all bone stock saws. I realize that a couple of saws were modded way before hand. It's not like you muff modded it the night before to skew the tests. 

You guys tested what you had to work with, I didn't expect anyone to sink a bunch of money in this to get everything back to stock. It wouldn't have mattered wether you posted the times or not there would have been arguing

I personally don't care which saw won. I like Dolmars because they give a good bang for the buck. The 026 was the first real saw I ever used and personally like them and will have one when the price is right (the wife needs a saw) I have never really had any real time on a Husky though I would love to. I guess I'm like Andy I just like saws.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Actually I would liked to have seen them all buried in a log as well. Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded. We can retest them with the bars buried in a big log. One operator does all the cutting. Wouldn't it be a shame to have to GTG again and eat some more steak and shoot the breeze



Good Idea brad! If I were closer Id gladly let you take my 5100 and run it!
I could mail it to you but for the cost of shipping it , unless I wanted it ported then you could test it unported and ported! Not sure if I wanna tear it apart though!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Good Idea brad! If I were closer Id gladly let you take my 5100 and run it!
> I could mail it to you but for the cost of shipping it , unless I wanted it ported then you could test it unported and ported! Not sure if I wanna tear it apart though!



Bring it on. Never stopped me from tearing apart a brand new saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

If anybody would like to send me a new in box representation of all three saws with both .325 and 3/8s pitch set ups in 16" and 20" complete with sprockets I'd be more than happy to test them for you.

Anybody???










Anybody???? :dunno:


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 10, 2009)

Folks, it appears you had a good time. Congratulations. 

The results are not surprising or all that interesting. The results were also poorly documented and the tests were poorly executed. Get over it. 

You had fun and did some comparison runs. Next time leave the beer alone and do some testing if you want to be respected as testers and not a bunch of guys having fun. 

I would suspect that the rest of this thread will turn into a buddy match and that does not test saws any better than what you did. I hope no one gets banned for being a dumb a$$ trying defend the un defend-able from the other sides buddies. GET OVER IT.

If you cannot afford to do the testing then do not offer to do it. If you do not have the equipment to do it then do not offer to do it. Just stop calling it testing, comparing, etc..

Call it fun for day followed by drinking and food.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Folks, it appears you had a good time. Congratulations.
> 
> The results are not surprising or all that interesting. The results were also poorly documented and the tests were poorly executed. Get over it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a fair assesment to me. No appologies here though We had a good time!


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait better make it at least three of each saw.... I hate to be accused of only testing one representation of each saw.... could always have a bad one ya know.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

For the record no beer was consumed until AFTER the saws were put away.

Someone please feel free to conduct their own tests.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Wait better make it at least three of each saw.... I hate to be accused of only testing one representation of each saw.... could always have a bad one ya know.



This is true, I've read where motorcycles can vary 5-10 hp within the same model due to machining tolerances.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a solution. Andy sent me home with a couple really nice consistent sticks of big Ash. I can run this new 026 in one tonight before shipping it out. I can then run this OE 346XP before returning it to my friend. I'm sure I could borrow Andys NE 346XP and Mikes 5100. With his permission I'd mod the muffler first. I would run the same 16" B&C on both 346s and the 5100. The 260 would wear it's own 16" setup since the bar mount is different. I would then switch all saws to 3/8 and then retest. All chain would be fresh off my new CBN wheel with rakers set at .025". All cutting would be videod and the times taken from frame-by-frame video analysis. 

Andy and Mike...I need a couple more saws


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Wait better make it at least three of each saw.... I hate to be accused of only testing one representation of each saw.... could always have a bad one ya know.



Most will never own more than one of any model. So pulling one saw that is a known good runner is good enough to me. I'm not willing to go to the trouble to test more than one of each model.


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 10, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Folks, it appears you had a good time. Congratulations.
> 
> The results are not surprising or all that interesting. The results were also poorly documented and the tests were poorly executed. Get over it.
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> Sounds like a fair assesment to me. No appologies here though We had a good time!



No apologies necessary!....I'd rather drink beer and have some great eats too....As compared to testing saws.


----------



## PB (Aug 10, 2009)

I have never seen a wood cutting professional out cutting cookies to see which saw is better. As many have put it, 0.0003 seconds difference doesn't matter in the real world. There are so many variables, wood type, humidity, air temp, filing, etc. it would be next to impossible to say with a definite answer what saw is the fastest. A GTG should be FUN and involve lots of beer and joking around with saws being secondary. We are talking about chainsaws, remember? 




Beware the suburban lumberjacks!


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Wait better make it at least three of each saw.... I hate to be accused of only testing one representation of each saw.... could always have a bad one ya know.



You are correct. Multiples of everything including cutters and clockers.

At the end of the day after spending lots of cash and time you would have prov-en that the current production stock saws are with in a nickels worth of giving a d$$$ about. There is no clear cut all around winner especially when MSRP is included as a factor. There are some exceptions but they are fairly obvious non performers. 

Good to know that the drinking occurred after.

It is not like the old times when reed was competing against ported. Needle versus' ball, Stroke versus' bore, etc., etc. etc....


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Most will never own more than one of any model. So pulling one saw that is a known good runner is good enough to me. I'm not willing to go to the trouble to test more than one of each model.



Nahhh, best to have them new in the box with the tape still on or else someone will say that there's the possibility that the saw may have been tampered with. I'm thinking maybe armed guards to guard the test subjects 24-7 until the day of the testing when the boxes will be opened and each saw will then be fueled from the same can and test run... no wait then there gonna say the saws weren’t broke in and that their saw would have won if they were broken in.

Okay new plan... we get all the saws out of the box and will run 5 tanks of fuel through each..... no wait someone is gonna say that their saw doesn't really get broken in until 15 or 20 tanks of fuel.

Okay new plan.... we get all the saws out of the box and will run 5 gallons of fuel through each..... no.... wait someone is gonna say that their saw gets better fuel mileage and that their saw wasn't treated fairly because it was made to cut more wood due to the better fuel consumption.

Okay new plan... awwww screw it I'm happy with the test we did.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 10, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> *I have never seen a wood cutting professional out cutting cookies to see which saw is better. As many have put it, 0.0003 seconds difference doesn't matter in the real world*. There are so many variables, wood type, humidity, air temp, filing, etc. it would be next to impossible to say with a definite answer what saw is the fastest. A GTG should be FUN and involve lots of beer and joking around with saws being secondary. We are talking about chainsaws, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your kidding right,haha. The need for speed is everything man, well ok maybe a saw is made to saw wood, what a bummer,grrr


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Folks, it appears you had a good time. Congratulations.
> 
> The results are not surprising or all that interesting. The results were also poorly documented and the tests were poorly executed. Get over it.
> 
> ...




:agree2: And it is easy to get carried away on here thats for sure! All of us do it from time to time ,but in the end were still just a bunch of guys that like to bs about saws. Sometimes I may be a little out of line and the next day it will be somebody else out of line a little , just depends who gets their feathers riled that day!

One thing for sure though, its D*** hard to compare two saws that are that good and say which is better, If it is a new craftsman and the 5100 or the 346 it would be easy, hard when your dealing with the best of the best!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> This is true, I've read where motorcycles can vary 5-10 hp within the same model due to machining tolerances.



damn machinists


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> damn machinists



They can Give and taketh away


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> They can Give and taketh away



Only a welder can "give"


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> They can Give and taketh away



or just fork it up


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Only a welder can "give"



I can tell you I've called on their services more than once.....


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Only a welder can "give"



I was talking about horsepower


----------



## danrclem (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm glad that you guys had a good time. It may not have been a rocket science test but I'm sure that it was fun. 

As far as the saws go it just depends on what you want. There isn't one size that fits all. I chose the 346XP because it was a known handler and a fast small saw. When I get to the bigger stuff I'll pull out the 372XP. Somebody else might feel more comfortable with a 5100 and a 7900 and that's great. It just depends on what the individual likes and is comfortable with. Just have fun with what ya got.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 10, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I'm glad that you guys had a good time. It may not have been a rocket science test but I'm sure that it was fun.
> 
> As far as the saws go it just depends on what you want. There isn't one size that fits all. I chose the 346XP because it was a known handler and a fast small saw. When I get to the bigger stuff I'll pull out the 372XP. Somebody else might feel more comfortable with a 5100 and a 7900 and that's great. It just depends on what the individual likes and is comfortable with. Just have fun with what ya got.



Well the thing about the 5100 was that for quite sometime there was no other 50cc from any other maker that could match its performance. I ran out and got one and it is a little powerhouse for sure. Then later on the newer 346xp 50cc version came out and all the sudden the 5100 had some competition. It no longer sat at the top of the class by itself far as performance goes. The two saws cut so close its not worth talking about. They are so even in power they both share the honors now as the top performance 50cc saws. The new 346 did not dethrone the 5100 but merely sat down beside it as a equal in performance. 

I think this thread more less points out there are now 2, not 1, 50cc saws putting out extreme performance. The tugging and pulling of opinions depends on who owns which one. 


If you own them both like I do its easy to realize there isn't a penny's worth of differance in cutting performance between the two but there is several dollars worth of handling differance between the two. Ease of handlng goes to the 346 hands down. Brand awareness and handling of the 346 is why the 346 fetches a higher price. Dolmar counters by offering a equally high performace saw at a lower price. Both are good buys for the consumer..


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

Careful there Tommy yer start'n to make some since.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> Careful there Tommy yer start'n to make some since.



Me, really, ut oh, that means old age has caught up with me, I'm now a old geezer with vast knowledge. I'm gonna go lay down now and think back on the good ole days,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 10, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Me, really, ut oh, that means old age has caught up with me, I'm now a old geezer with vast knowledge. I'm gonna go lay down now and think back on the good ole days,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie, AKA THE CHAMP,

Little *rope-a-dope* action, eh?

ole joat


----------



## joatmon (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Bring it on. Never stopped me from tearing apart a brand new saw:hmm3grin2orange:



Bradley,

You want a 5100 to test? It's stock. Here's the saw:


nmurph said:


> i had a few minutes this evening and i wanted to shoot some videos of 4 saws that get a lot of discussion on this board. i make no pretense about this being a fair or scientific comparison. i will tell you that all saws are wearing RS 3/8 with a fresh sharpening. the 5100 and 357 shared a 20" bar and the stihls shared a 18". that is as close to i could get to even.
> 
> i just got the 357 today. what you see in the video is the very first time i have run the saw. i checked for a little bit of burble and let it run. it has a stock muffler (not for long) and 150psi compression cold. it looks like it is a keeper. i put it on a set of accurate (checked against the postal scales at work with a 10lb weight--they were off by a .2 oz--close enough for a CS) where it weighed exactly 13lb PHO w/o fluids. that is considerably higher than the advertised weight.
> 
> ...




You are free to mod the muffler if your choose.

Just askin',

ole joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 10, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, AKA THE CHAMP,
> 
> Little *rope-a-dope* action, eh?
> 
> ole joat



Me, course not. I'm gonna lay down and hopefully have visions of back in the day when a cat couldn't scratch it, where ya had to pin it under the fence to keep from getting shot in the face instead of nowdays having to lay it over the fence to keep from filling up ya shoe when nature calls,haha


----------



## joatmon (Aug 10, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Me, course not. I'm gonna lay down and hopefully have visions of back in the day when a cat couldn't scratch it, where ya had to pin it under the fence to keep from getting shot in the face instead of nowdays having to lay it over the fence to keep from filling up ya shoe when nature calls,haha



Tommie,

No moore DemiDreams™?

ole joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 10, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> No more DemiDreams™?
> 
> ole joat



LOLOL, you tant right Joat, LOLOL


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 10, 2009)

*The saw test was not the real tragedy*

I'm deeply saddened that the beer test ran afoul of any reasonable standards:

One of the participants was clearly out of weight class and was not a United States Citizen. It is no small fear that this was a Canuck Ringer who sneaked into the country for illicit chainsawing purposes.

It is interesting to note that the said Canuck's wife, known to have traveled to Canada on numerous occasions, provided the glassware. It is indeed telling that the face of the lone Hoser was obstructed during the so called test. This all may be a coincidence or this may amount to sleazy camera trickery on the part of a collaborator. 

To my considerable horror, this malfeasance occurred in the presence of small dogs and a child. The Dogs were visible shaken by all of this.
I urge you all to consider the legal ramifications of abetting such behavior.

Govern yourselves accordingly


----------



## BlackCatBone (Aug 10, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> I'm deeply saddened that the beer test ran afoul of any reasonable standards:
> 
> One of the participants was clearly out of weight class and was not a United States Citizen. It is no small fear that this was a Canuck Ringer who sneaked into the country for illicit chainsawing purposes.
> 
> ...



This really expresses my thoughts on the GTG as well. The SHAME!!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe you Yanks need a handicapping system if you are gonna drink with Canucks.... maybe we could make an "American" pint smaller?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

I really wasn't going to add fuel to the fire, but here it is.

Was the test 100% scientific? no. However we all tried to be as fair as possible, and the 346 and 5100 ran the same bar and chain. The 026 ran a slightly different setup.Not that it mattered as the 026 wasn't going to catch up to the 346 or the 5100. 

The 5100 and 346 ran very close, but my muffler modded 346 came out on top every time. No, I didn't run 3/8 on my saw. Mike however did make several runs with his 5100 running 3/8 chain, and yes his cut times did get better, but not good enough to top my 346. That is why I chose not to run the 346 with 3/8 chain. Now if he beat my times with 3/8 chain, I'm pretty sure I would have swapped sprockets and ran the same 3/8 B&C.

No beer was consumed before or during the testing. I prefer to keep my appendages attached to my body.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Brad I'd be more than happy to loan you any of my saws for testing, or anything else.

Like Brad said earlier If any dealer or dealers are willing to loan us one of each saw. I'm sure Me, Brad, Mike, Nik or Eric would be more than willing to conduct a more scientific test. Not that I think it's needed.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

.....well, at least we're all focusing on the important aspects of the GTG :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> Maybe you Yanks need a handicapping system if you are gonna drink with Canucks.... maybe we could make an "American" pint smaller?



 :bringit:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I really wasn't going to add fuel to the fire, but here it is.
> 
> Was the test 100% scientific? no. However we all tried to be as fair as possible, and the 346 and 5100 ran the same bar and chain. The 026 ran a slightly different setup.Not that it mattered as the 026 wasn't going to catch up to the 346 or the 5100.
> 
> ...



or if any brewery would be.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> .....well, at least we're all focusing on the important aspects of the GTG :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



:agree2:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> :bringit:



In all fairness, Erick gave me a run for my money....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> or if any brewery would be.....:hmm3grin2orange:



:drool:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

banacanin said:


> i'm deeply saddened that the beer test ran afoul of any reasonable standards:
> 
> One of the participants was clearly out of weight class and was not a united states citizen. It is no small fear that this was a canuck ringer who sneaked into the country for illicit chainsawing purposes.
> 
> ...



*blasphemer*


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> In all fairness, Erick gave me a run for my money....



Nahh they saw the video... I'm a little out of practice though, prefer to quietly sip on ethanol these days.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 10, 2009)

There used to be a tv commercial up here in the great white north for Blue light, kind of poking fun at some of the other popular light beers (Coors light). If I remember correctly the slogan was " If I wanted water, I would have asked for water". LMAO. I love that saying.

And as for the saws you know if you would have ran Jreds, they get the best 10% of the cylinders, so they would have smoked the compititon, and we wouldnt be here b1tchin about it:monkey::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I think you guys did a great job for what you had to work with, I think everyone realizes it would have been fantastic to have all bone stock saws. I realize that a couple of saws were modded way before hand. It's not like you muff modded it the night before to skew the tests.
> 
> You guys tested what you had to work with, I didn't expect anyone to sink a bunch of money in this to get everything back to stock. It wouldn't have mattered wether you posted the times or not there would have been arguing
> 
> I personally don't care which saw won. I like Dolmars because they give a good bang for the buck. The 026 was the first real saw I ever used and personally like them and will have one when the price is right (the wife needs a saw) I have never really had any real time on a Husky though I would love to. I guess I'm like Andy I just like saws.



Hey, I will second that thought. I like Dolmars the most probably because that's what I started off with, and the 112 served me well when I could only afford one saw. But now I seem to like them all, and a 359 or 357 might be next for me... but then there's the 5105 that might hit the market soon.... so many good saws, so many choices.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the competetion on Saturday showed what many of us knew all along, and the outcome was predicted here before the day ever dawned.

All three saws were perfect!!!

The 346 was predicted to win the .325 session and it did.
The 5100 was predicted to win the 3/8ths and it did.
The 260 was predicted to be the lightest and last forever and it was and it will.

I think each saw ran great and did exactly what it was designed for.

If I was going to start out walking from the barn trimming limbs that overhang the hayfields with a jug of gas and a bottle of oil and expect to be out all day,
I would definately want the 260. It is the lightest of the three, has great power and sips fuel like a kid takes castor oil.

If I wanted the fastest best handling saw for limbing or cutting up tops and felling and bucking a smaller tree occasionally, I would choose the 346 without a doubt.

If I wanted a real nice saw that was good in the limbs and tops but was equally at home felling and bucking medium size trees and had the grunt to occasionally take on someting up to 18" the 5100 has no equal especially for the price.

Everyone, me more than most, wants the "mostest" for the "leastest".
We all want a saw that weighs 6 lbs. full of fuel and oil, that handles like a flashlight and will pull a 25" bar in oak and hickory all day on two tablespoons full of fuel.
We would like to buy it for $79.95 and have an unlimited lifetime warranty.

Unfortunately life is a compromise, but for the way they should be used these saws are all great performers and have earned their place among the elite.



Brad,

I don't want to mod the muffler that is on my 5100........BUT.....I would be more than happy to bolt a modded muffler on if anyone wants to donate one and submit it for any test you would like to perform. One of the best things I like about that saw is the way it screams....quietly.


Mike


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 10, 2009)

WTF! I walk into the AS SALOON expecting gun fights and fist brawls.

Instead, everyone is singing Kumbaya:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 10, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> WTF! I walk into the AS SALOON expecting gun fights and fist brawls.
> 
> Instead, everyone is singing Kumbaya:hmm3grin2orange:





I'm too old to fight and too crippled to run.
I think I'll just try to make nice for a change.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 10, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm too old to fight and too crippled to run.
> I think I'll just try to make nice for a change.



The winner!


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 10, 2009)

I want someone to pay that 424 bucks I just put on my card, a modded muffler and .010 less squish.
I'll settlle for a good cutting saw that pretty good as is.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I think the competetion on Saturday showed what many of us knew all along, and the outcome was predicted here before the day ever dawned.
> 
> All three saws were perfect!!!
> 
> ...



:agree2: For the money, the 5100 "to me" is the real winner, but all of them ran and preformed flawlessly.


----------



## Erick (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree.. the 5100 has gotta be the best bang for the buck hands down.

The 346 is... well I *may* be purchasing a 346 soon, no worries though I already have the Loctite. 

The MS260 is.... 20 years old and still kicking with the best of'em... but it is getting harder and harder for it to get it's foot that high.


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 10, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> I think the competetion on Saturday showed what many of us knew all along, and the outcome was predicted here before the day ever dawned.
> 
> All three saws were perfect!!!
> 
> ...



Very well said.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 10, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> And as for the saws you know if you would have ran Jreds, they get the best 10% of the cylinders, so they would have smoked the compititon, and we wouldnt be here b1tchin about it:monkey::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, you should have waited for the late entry.....


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Erick said:


> I agree.. the 5100 has gotta be the best bang for the buck hands down.
> 
> The 346 is... well I *may* be purchasing a 346 soon, no worries though I already have the Loctite.
> 
> The MS260 is.... 20 years old and still kicking with the best of'em... but it is getting harder and harder for it to get it's foot that high.



:agree2: 'nuff said...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 10, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Yep, you should have waited for the late entry.....



That deserves some Jrep, but I have to spread it around alittle first


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> That deserves some Jrep, but I have to spread it around alittle first



not my brand but got 'em for ya!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> not my brand but got 'em for ya!



Thanks :wave:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Yep, you should have waited for the late entry.....



Shweet hows that little jewel do?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys are doin' the 70cc test this weekend right?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> You guys are doin' the 70cc test this weekend right?



Actually, I'm thinking of taking the weekend off and watching (or at least listening) to my Tabbies taking on the Roughriders


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> You guys are doin' the 70cc test this weekend right?



No,


I have to work and Niks neighbors need a break. 
But I do have an old green piece of junk that I would like to enter in that test. Especially if we are going to factor in price paid.


Probably have to record the time with a sundial.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 11, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> No,
> 
> 
> I have to work and Niks neighbors need a break.
> ...




Hmm, fishing for suckers I see....


----------



## fishercat (Aug 11, 2009)

*i have the 346 NE.*



Erick said:


> I agree.. the 5100 has gotta be the best bang for the buck hands down.
> 
> The 346 is... well I *may* be purchasing a 346 soon, no worries though I already have the Loctite.
> 
> The MS260 is.... 20 years old and still kicking with the best of'em... but it is getting harder and harder for it to get it's foot that high.



as do several of my friends.none of us have used any Loc-tite anywhere on them. no one has had any problems whatsoever with the exception of running out of wood to cut or the sun going down.

my 346 beats my buddies 5100,with 3/8 chain.funny thing is,when i work with him,he always seems to have my 346 in his hand.Dolmar has them on price but that is it.i have had 0 problems with my 346.he has and is having a few problems with his 5100. i'll pay the extra 50 bucks and get the reliable Husky.

as for the ms260,it is a nice saw but who wants a saw that lasts "forever".that would be boring.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

fishercat said:


> as do several of my friends.none of us have used any Loc-tite anywhere on them. no one has had any problems whatsoever with the exception of running out of wood to cut or the sun going down.
> 
> my 346 beats my buddies 5100,with 3/8 chain.funny thing is,when i work with him,he always seems to have my 346 in his hand.Dolmar has them on price but that is it.i have had 0 problems with my 346.he has and is having a few problems with his 5100. i'll pay the extra 50 bucks and get the reliable Husky.
> 
> *as for the ms260,it is a nice saw but who wants a saw that lasts "forever".that would be boring*.



surely you're joking...


----------



## Evan (Aug 11, 2009)

looks like the 346 is almost a better choice then getn the 361


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Evan said:


> looks like the 346 is almost a better choice then getn the 361


2 different class of saws enirely. However, of the 3, I'd say the 5100 was closer to the 361 than the others. JMO


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

fishercat said:


> as for the ms260,it is a nice saw but who wants a saw that lasts "forever".that would be boring.



It is a great saw for a bil but gimme the husky I ain't gots all day to get this cut<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020403.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>friends time to go warm my dawgs. Keep the truth's flying and the stihl boyz <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>and carry on<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020205.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Actually I would liked to have seen them all buried in a log as well. Hey MoparMan. Are you against modding the muffler on your 5100? If not, we can mod it and then they'll all be muffler modded. We can retest them with the bars buried in a big log. One operator does all the cutting. Wouldn't it be a shame to have to GTG again and eat some more steak and shoot the breeze




Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> 2 different class of saws enirely. However, of the 3, I'd say the 5100 was closer to the 361 than the others. JMO



It surely is in weight and handling! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok you guys they're all good saws and 10000 times better than the xl's and echo's I started with. So we could say this my saw is better than your saw thingy has created some awesome results.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hmm, fishing for suckers I see....



You gotta watch him, he's a hustler....


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> You gotta watch him, he's a hustler....






WHO.......ME.........


No way!!

I just like to have a little fun running my old junks with my buddies and their GOOD saws.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job guys, and darn if I'm not jealous of the fun you had!!!!
Thanks RMS for runnin that old green 4000 for me, sounds like your quite the picker and crooner.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Great job guys, and darn if I'm not jealous of the fun you had!!!!
> Thanks RMS for runnin that old green 4000 for me, sounds like your quite the picker and crooner.




Thanks bowtech,
I really like that 4000!
It does a pretty good job for a 30 year old saw.

Thank you for giving me the privilege of owning it.

I appreciate the compliment on my music but I'm not real proud of the job I did on that video.
I've had some sinus problems and for some reason my throat was so hoarse and scratchy, it felt as if I had been swallowing sawdust all day


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Actually, I'm thinking of taking the weekend off and watching (or at least listening) to my Tabbies taking on the Roughriders



You mean watching them get destroyed right?

The Roughriders are like the mighty 361; nimble, powerful,good at everything, everyone likes them. 

The kittycats are like a wildthing; noisy, inneffective, and weak.


----------



## Erick (Aug 11, 2009)

Stop picking your crooner Mike.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

If I don't....Who will!! LOL


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> You mean watching them get destroyed right?
> 
> The Roughriders are like the mighty 361; nimble, powerful,good at everything, everyone likes them.
> 
> The kittycats are like a wildthing; noisy, inneffective, and weak.



*Oskie Wee-Wee, Oskie Wah-Wah, Holy Makinaw, Tigers, Eat 'Em Raw!!!*


----------



## joatmon (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> *Oskie Wee-Wee, Oskie Wah-Wah, Holy Makinaw, Tigers, Eat 'Em Raw!!!*



FG,

That ported throat is really handy, eh?

ole joat


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

joatmon said:


> FG,
> 
> That ported throat is really handy, eh?
> 
> ole joat



it has it's moments,,,


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 11, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> You mean watching them get destroyed right?
> 
> The Roughriders are like the mighty 361; nimble, powerful,good at everything, everyone likes them.
> 
> The kittycats are like a wildthing; noisy, inneffective, and weak.



I hate to say it, but I think those bad ol pudy tat's are in second place for points in the league http://www.cfl.ca/standings/2009/reg


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> You gotta watch him, he's a hustler....



He used to be, but his jig is up!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> He used to be, but his jig is up!



the news is out, they finally found him, the Moparman who had it made.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 11, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> No,
> 
> 
> I have to work and Niks neighbors need a break.
> ...



I wish I could have been there with a couple of the Sweed 50's just to see how far behind they are. 

I was really disapointed at Levies with how the PP325 and Jred 490 cut, but after I got home I found out why. They both had brand new Carlton .325 pitch chains on them and I hadn't tried them out before the GTG. 

I wondered what was going on since I thought they were faster with the old chains and they were! 

Those chains wont cut for crap new, and needed to be sharpend. I did just that and now they rip again. I had heard others talk here before about sharping brand new chains and I thought they were nuts. Not now and from now on all my .325 pitch chains will be 20LP from Oregon.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> *I hate to say it*, but I think those bad ol pudy tat's are in second place for points in the league http://www.cfl.ca/standings/2009/reg



tell me you're not an Argo-nut?!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> tell me you're not an Argo-nut?!



More of a Stamp's fan


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> I wish I could have been there with a couple of the Sweed 50's just to see how far behind they are.
> 
> I was really disapointed at Levies with how the PP325 and Jred 490 cut, but after I got home I found out why. They both had brand new Carlton .325 pitch chains on them and I hadn't tried them out before the GTG.
> 
> ...



you prefer them to RSC?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> More of a Stamp's fan



they've always been my favorite western team.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's Carlton that doesn' have as sharp of a corner on the cutter.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> the news is out, they finally found him, the Moparman who had it made.....



I've still got it made............wait until you see my new "sleeper". LOL


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

When you guys do test the 70cc class make sure you have them run in 20- 24'' hard wood so that the true beast stands out! With no MMod's on any of the saws I bet the green one surprises the hell out of a few members here.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> With no MMod's on any of the saws



I vote for muffler mods on all of them. Why let the EPA hide the real power that hides in a new saw? All you're doing is letting it breathe like it's supposed to.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 11, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> When you guys do test the 70cc class make sure you have them run in 20- 24'' hard wood so that the true beast stands out! With no MMod's on any of the saws I bet the green one surprises the hell out of a few members here.:greenchainsaw:





Its got a "Redneck muffler mod" !!!

That's a hole rusted through the muffler for you city boys!!!LOLOL


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

After I posted it I thought the same about the MM. (but no PORTING BRAD)


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Its got a "Redneck muffler mod" !!!
> 
> That's a hole rusted through the muffler for you city boys!!!LOLOL



LMAO!!! What is it?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> (but no PORTING BRAD)



I agree entirely. However, that leaves out most of my saws, and that's fine too. I get to just bring saws to play with like the 07S. Next time it'll be an 090


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

That's probably just as fun or funner than a ported 1!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Next time it'll be an 090


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you prefer them to RSC?



For the price, yea. If I could get a deal on them somewhere then it would make no difference to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


>



You'll need to bring some bigger wood next time. It has a 30" bar, lol. Of course if you bring a nice big stick, I can bring the 72" bar, lol.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I agree entirely. However, that leaves out most of my saws, and that's fine too. I get to just bring saws to play with like the 07S. Next time it'll be an 090



me and "The Beast" know just where to get the perfect size wood for the 090....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think it's Carlton that doesn' have as sharp of a corner on the cutter.



I'm pretty sure your right. They cut fine after sharpening though. I never noticed it on the Carlton 3/8's chain though.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You'll need to bring some bigger wood next time. It has a 30" bar, lol. Of course if you bring a nice big stick, I can bring the 72" bar, lol.



Me and Nik will see what we can come up with.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Me and Nik will see what we can come up with.



you thinkin' what I'm thinkin? we're gonna need ramps....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you thinkin' what I'm thinkin? we're gonna need ramps....



It's going to take both of you "beasts" to lift a stick that sized. Whatcha got? A hunk of rock maple, lol?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's going to take both of you "beasts" to lift a stick that sized. Whatcha got? A hunk of rock maple, lol?



The 5 of us should've went out and got it on Saturday.....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The 5 of us should've went out and got it on Saturday.....



Alright already. What is it!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure, but it's been down for a while on the street a couple back from mine (the one the Larosa's pizza is on the corner of). They cleared the brush along that street last week and exposed it. I think it came down early last summer. I'm not sure who's property it's on. I looks to be well over 30" but that's hard to determine from the street. This is where the white pick up and safety vest would come in handy....


----------



## Cliff R (Aug 12, 2009)

"I think it's Carlton that doesn' have as sharp of a corner on the cutter." 

Agreed, something holds them back slightly. Last year I did my own 50cc "shootout", and my Shindaiwa 488 was using the Carlton chain, and it seemed to cut slower. I had sharpened it right before the testing, but the Echo CS-510 and Husqvarna 55 easily outran it making 5 timed test cuts in a Cherry log. This surprised me as the 488 is a very powerful little saw with plenty of rpm's in the cut.

I suspected at the time that the chain wasn't as effective, another good reason to use the same chain, bar length, etc, when making comparisons between different saws......Cliff


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> they've always been my favorite western team.



you'd have to being a Ti-cats fan.... but my beloved Lions didn't fair too good against Hamilton.

I lived in ON for 15 years and I prefer the Ti-cats over the Ugly nots anyday.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 12, 2009)

stihlavarna said:


> you'd have to being a Ti-cats fan.... but my beloved Lions didn't fair too good against Hamilton.
> 
> I lived in ON for 15 years and I prefer the Ti-cats over the Ugly nots anyday.



NOBODY BLOWS LIKE THE ARGO'S 

Even in their worst seasons, if my Ti-Cats won the Labour Day Classic, it was a winning season!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you prefer them to RSC?




I sure prefere the LP to the RSC in .325, by a slight margin. 

The LP cuts a narrower kerf when new (so it cuts faster), and has quite a bit longer cutters, that taper off less abrubtly. 

Those differences are not present in 3/8".


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't waitfor the new test to begin!!! With some great pics, videos & singing. 

I believe that the problem with the Carlton is a heat treating issue. That is why I prefer the Stihl chain. Sometimes german manufacturing quality control is simply put just better.

7


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 12, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> Can't waitfor the new test to begin!!! With some great pics, videos & singing.
> 
> I believe that the problem with the Carlton is a heat treating issue. That is why I prefer the Stihl chain. Sometimes german manufacturing quality control is simply put just better.
> 
> 7



I agree on all accounts.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2009)

The only stock 70cc saw I have is my Pro Mac 700, 07S, and 048. I won't cut with the last two though. The PM700 might even contend though...for last place


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> Can't waitfor the new test to begin!!! With some great pics, videos & singing.
> 
> I believe that the problem with the Carlton is a heat treating issue. That is why I prefer the Stihl chain. Sometimes german manufacturing quality control is simply put just better.
> 
> 7



Both Stihl and Oregon is sharper than the few Carlton chain I have got out of the box - but they all need a stroke or two anyway, so it doesn't really matter. 
Some Oregons even have needed to have the rakers lowered, right out of the box (but most don't).....

We don't live in a perfect World........


----------



## joatmon (Aug 12, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> ......
> 
> We don't live in a perfect World........



Niko,

We do. Come on in. The water's fine.

ole joat


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> We do. Come on in. The water's fine.
> 
> ole joat



At least it is here (the water that is)....


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I agree on all accounts.



Oh sorry I forgot you Fat -> drinking some beers! 



SawTroll said:


> At least it is here (the water that is)....



You mean in the beer! 



7


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> Oh sorry I forgot you Fat -> drinking some beers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That too!


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 12, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> More of a Stamp's fan



On a cold Sunday evening, way back in November of '99 I remember singing a little song about the Stamps. I was standing with a crowd of a few hundred beer guzzling steel workers in the middle of the street. Actually it was at King and James Street. All traffic had been stopped. Now how did that little diddy go? Oh yes let me see it went something like this

Danny Mac, headin the attack- We're the champs, F*@K the Stamps- We're the champs f...... and on and on till it was time to go back into the pub for more suds


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I sure prefere the LP to the RSC in .325, by a slight margin.
> 
> The LP cuts a narrower kerf when new (so it cuts faster), and has quite a bit longer cutters, that taper off less abrubtly.
> 
> Those differences are not present in 3/8".



:agree2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The PM700 might even contend though...for last place



If I bring one of my green junks it will


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 12, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> If I bring one of my green junks it will



HEY!!!!!


I resemble that remark


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Aug 12, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> On a cold Sunday evening, way back in November of '99 I remember singing a little song about the Stamps. I was standing with a crowd of a few hundred beer guzzling steel workers in the middle of the street. Actually it was at King and James Street. All traffic had been stopped. Now how did that little diddy go? Oh yes let me see it went something like this
> 
> Danny Mac, headin the attack- We're the champs, F*@K the Stamps- We're the champs f...... and on and on till it was time to go back into the pub for more suds



I would bet in '98 you were singing a different tune!!!oke:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> HEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> I resemble that remark



Well I just had to use your saying. Seemed to fit. LOL

(are we still friends?)


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 12, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well I just had to use your saying. Seemed to fit. LOL
> 
> (are we still friends?)





You are danged right we are!!!!

Between us we have a pretty formidable assemblage of "old junks"!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> You are danged right we are!!!!
> 
> Between us we have a pretty formidable assemblage of "old junks"!!!



Oh boy, good think I'm bilingual! I can speak, read and write both the Queens English and Redneck

Be carefull though about gittin up beyond your raisen with those uppity words.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 12, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Yep, you should have waited for the late entry.....



Why is that saw so clean? :monkey:


----------



## Cliff R (Aug 13, 2009)

"The PM700 might even contend though...for last place"

Funny, but TRUE!

I only have one sample here of the Carlton chain on the 488 Shindaiwa, and it just doesn't cut as well as the Stihl or Oregon chain, even after it's correctly sharpened with the rakers lowered.

It does OK, but just doesn't seem to "bite" nearly as well, and that saw is slower than my other 50cc saws no matter how sharp the chain is. The 488 seems to have great power, but just doesn't grab and rip thru the wood like the Husqvarna 51 or 55 with the same length bar and Oregon .325 chain. It also got outran my an Echo CS-510, so you know it's SLOW!

I also suspected a "hardening issue" with the cutters, but never really did much testing with that particular saw or experimenting with sharpening the chain at slightly different angles, different size files, etc.......Cliff


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I would bet in '98 you were singing a different tune!!!oke:



Ahem ahem: There was a bear in Jellystone,Yogi,Yogi


----------



## J.Gordon (Aug 13, 2009)

I’m just posting this so I can find the numbers again.


Post#- 138
All saws were weighed with full tanks and a 16" B&C.
Would you believe we didn't get a weight on a 346XP? I know you're not going to make me go out and weigh mine right now, lol.

MS260- 14lb 10.8 oz = 234.8 oz = 14.675 lb

5100S- 15lb 1.2 oz = 241.2 oz = 15.075 lb + 6.4 oz more than the 260- .4 oz more than the NE346

NE 346- (MS260-14lb 10.8 oz) + 6 oz = 240.8oz = 15.05 lb per post 188

Post#188
We did get a weight on the 346 not sure why no pic? It was 6oz heavier than the MS260. 

Post# 145
MS260. It's stock except for a mild muffler mod.

The NE 346XP was stock except for a muffler mod.

The 5100S was stock.

325 Chain 
NE 346XP / 6.8 
MS260 / 8.1 
3/8 Chain
5100S / 7.4 = .6 second slower than the NE 346


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 13, 2009)

It would be interesting to see a shootout with a Shinny 50cc class saw in the mix.


----------



## J.Gordon (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the Shindaiwa would come out on top in one or two areas just like the others.
It would probably best the others in weight, and if fast starting was judged from my experience it would definitely win that one IMO. I stihl miss my 488.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

J.Gordon said:


> I think the Shindaiwa would come out on top in one or two areas just like the others.
> It would probably best the others in weight, and if fast starting was judged from my experience it would definitely win that one IMO. I stihl miss my 488.



you say it's lighter than the 026, really?


----------



## J.Gordon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope not at all, but a noticeable difference than my 5100s, I bet it would be close though. If I remember right and age has been working on me, my old 488 on my scales weighed around 15lbs ready to run. But my 5100s seemed a tad heavier. Bias may come into effect with the 488 though; I shouldn’t have sold that one. The older I get the more I like an first or second pull starting saw.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope someone brings one to a GTG, I've never run one.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

J.Gordon said:


> Nope not at all, but a noticeable difference than my 5100s, I bet it would be close though. If I remember right and age has been working on me, my old 488 on my scales weighed around 15lbs ready to run. But my 5100s seemed a tad heavier. Bias may come into effect with the 488 though; I shouldn’t have sold that one. The older I get the more I like an first or second pull starting saw.



The 260 is only 14 1/2 lbs fuel of fuel and oil with a 16" B&C.


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 13, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I would bet in '98 you were singing a different tune!!!oke:



Yes sir I was actually, that made it all the more sweet in 99


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 17, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> *Oskie Wee-Wee, Oskie Wah-Wah, Holy Makinaw, Tigers, Eat 'Em Raw!!!*



Is that what you holler when they lose? Like what happened on Sunday?!! 

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 17, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> Is that what you holler when they lose? Like what happened on Sunday?!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!



:censored:

btw, still 2 points up on the roughriders


----------

